# Funky Beer Swap



## Quintrex (3/5/09)

It gives me great pleasure to announce the inaugural AHB australia-wide funkified beer case swap

*Rules*
(Work in Progress-will need feedback)

The swap shall be capped at 12 participants
The swap will occur sometime towards october 2009(date to be determined)
Please only submit deliberately funked beers that are of a pleasing nature!
The actual swap will need to occur probably via post(we'll need to work this out closer to the date)
Please provide either 2 x 330ml or 1 x 750mL bottle/s per person


To be a part of this case swap please add your name and brew to the following list

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren -.... Vic
3. Voota - ... Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster
6. Kook


----------



## Barramundi (3/5/09)

define funked ??


----------



## Stuster (3/5/09)

Barra, using something other than saccharomyces cerevisiae. So something with brettanomyces, or a lambic/Flanders blend, or a wild ferment.   


1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren -.... Vic
3. Voota - ... Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook


----------



## Barramundi (3/5/09)

hmmmm perhaps a little outta my league at this stage stu..


----------



## Stuster (3/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> hmmmm perhaps a little outta my league at this stage stu..



Probably not out of your league, Ned. No more difficult than other beers necessarily. Might just not be what you're interested in at the moment.


----------



## Barramundi (3/5/09)

ahh ok , in any case im not doin a lot of brewing at the moment so i think ill give this one a miss and concentrate on what i know when i do get the chance to brew ..


----------



## notung (3/5/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren -.... Vic
3. Voota - ... Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC


----------



## pmolou (3/5/09)

I'm not sure yet but i might have a 100% brett C needa get the yeast though and will report back (ps i live in VIC)


----------



## pmolou (3/5/09)

actually I'm in I've awlays got a lambic if i cant get the clauseni yeast

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren -.... Vic
3. Voota - ... Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C or Lambic or Funkified Golden Strong- Vic


----------



## voota (4/5/09)

Brilliant idea, I'm in

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren -.... Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C or Lambic or Funkified Golden Strong- Vic


----------



## mikem108 (4/5/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren -.... Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C or Lambic or Funkified Golden Strong- Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09


----------



## Quintrex (4/5/09)

mikem108 said:


> 1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
> 2. Warren -.... Vic
> 3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
> 4. Neonmeate
> ...



Now we just need to get Jye, Asher and Kabooby on board  and we've got our 12.

Is everyone happy with 12 as a limit? if there is enough interest and people are happy we can go more, just mindful that we will probably have to do a bit of posting for this swap/unless we can organize a lift to/from swappers.

I'd really like some suggestions as to the best way to carry out the swap.

I.e. do we all post/get our contribution to a central point and include enough money for postage back?


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/09)

Yep October is good for me. Haven't bottled mine yet so it should give me some breathing space. 

Warren -


----------



## Trent (4/5/09)

I've been waiting to get around to using the lambicus and brux that I have in the fridge in some 100% bret beers in the next month or so. I will put myself down on the list cause I just love a good bret beer.
T.

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren -.... Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C or Lambic or Funkified Golden Strong- Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed)


----------



## Quintrex (4/5/09)

To those interested just read the following article about some different brett. beers from a brett swap on the babblebelt
interesting read
http://babblebelt.com/newboard/brew_resour...erent_Color.pdf


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> To those interested just read the following article about some different brett. beers from a brett swap on the babblebelt
> interesting read
> http://babblebelt.com/newboard/brew_resour...erent_Color.pdf



Cheers Q!  

I'll read that with my coffee tomorrow. 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C or Lambic or Funkified Golden Strong- Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed)


----------



## neonmeate (7/5/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C or Lambic or Funkified Golden Strong- Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed)
[/quote]


----------



## pmolou (7/5/09)

bought my brett c today so looks like i'll be doing a all brett c if it tastes good  

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed)


----------



## Muggus (7/5/09)

I'd be so interested in this. But I don't really have anything worth offering besides a "sour mashed" English brown, which really doesn't fit the rules.

I think I might have to goto funky town in the meantime...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/5/09)

In --

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed) 
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)


----------



## Quintrex (8/5/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> In --
> 
> 11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)



Wow! I'd imagine this'd be a hard one to balance. What kind of IBU's are you shooting for? Is it going to be sour or just brett.?


----------



## bconnery (8/5/09)

It's a scary prospect because it means I'll actually have to decide what to do with them instead of just watching the pellicle on my two but count me in...The prospect of all those tasty funked beers is just too tempting.

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed) 
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)
12. BConnery - Lambic or Fruit Lambic (fruit to be determined depending on what I can get lots of cheaply sometime soon...)


----------



## Quintrex (8/5/09)

OK so what do we do now guys, we have 12 on the list. Do we start a reserves list in case anyone drops out? or are we all happy to extend the numbers of the swap. Will everyone be able to cater for say 18 people (36x330mL or 18x750mL)?
Cheers
Q


----------



## brettprevans (8/5/09)

id love to taste this swap. ashame im not brewing any wild beers yet. this is a stunner of an idea though. maybe next time


----------



## bconnery (8/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> OK so what do we do now guys, we have 12 on the list. Do we start a reserves list in case anyone drops out? or are we all happy to extend the numbers of the swap. Will everyone be able to cater for say 18 people (36x330mL or 18x750mL)?
> Cheers
> Q



Definitely have a reserves list. People will drop out.
I like the idea of 12 as a number though, my double batch of lambic wort wasn't full sized...


----------



## neonmeate (8/5/09)

those cherries will soak up a bit of beer so I think i might struggle to cater for 18....


----------



## pmolou (8/5/09)

are we gonna bottle in p.e.t aswell/ dont want the whole explosion thing happening :lol: 

also i noticed trents doing a 100% and brett and q might do a brett c saison and im doing a 100% brett c so could be interesting to see what tecniques get the pineaplle flavour ... no aeration/ aeration, temps and so on


----------



## jonw (9/5/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed) 
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)
12. BConnery - Lambic or Fruit Lambic (fruit to be determined depending on what I can get lots of cheaply sometime soon...)

Reserve #1: jonw. Flanders brown (orval) which I just happened to make last week.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (9/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> Wow! I'd imagine this'd be a hard one to balance. What kind of IBU's are you shooting for? Is it going to be sour or just brett.?



mmm its a bit too sour atm - to be honest, it wasn't originally meant to be a sour beer, and a large proportion of the batch it isn't particularly. I made an RIS and aged it in an oak barrel. I was a bit lazy on the topping up, noticed it starting to develop some acetic character and decanted half asap - the rest I decided to leave in there and fester. So it went all grand cru on me. Quite a bit of acetic and now a chunk of lactic as well. I pulled it out of the barrel a little too late I think and its probably too sour now. The base beer is well over a year old at this point, so the bitterness is low for an RIS and the roastiness is relatively low for an RIS as well and further subdued by the sourness. I will probably split what I have into two lots, then add brett (orval culture) to one of them and see where it goes.

Also been doing some experimenting with back blending with other beers to build complexity and cut down the acidity a little. As of right now, I like a little glass of it straight - a black and tan with it is really nice - and so far the best of all is a portagaff (stout shandy) with 1/3 lemonade and 2/3rds sour stout - its a 6.5-7% abv shandy and the dilution of the acidity actually brings the roastiness out in the mix more prominently- I've been considering making this "the" mix and putting the portagaff on tap... but I will hold off till I have got the Brett version ready so I can see what else its possible to blend up.

Actually - its beer oclock and I think I might go pour myself a falling down stout shandy right now - I have a jaffatorte in the fridge for afternoon tea and I think the match might just be a good one... hmmm, orange flavours... thats an idea for the stout too. Tart, bitter, orange - like a chocolate cake with marmalade filling. Jaffa stout!!


----------



## kabooby (10/5/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. Notung - funky beer to be confirmed - VIC
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed) 
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)
12. BConnery - Lambic or Fruit Lambic (fruit to be determined depending on what I can get lots of cheaply sometime soon...)

Reserves
1: jonw. Flanders brown (orval) which I just happened to make last week. 
2. Kabooby - Belgian Dark Strong with Brett Lambicus and Brett Claussenii or Old ale with Brett Brux (Both of these are conditioning in pinlock kegs atm)

Sounds like a great idea. I think the logistics will need some brain storming

Kabooby


----------



## bconnery (11/5/09)

pmolou said:


> are we gonna bottle in p.e.t aswell/ dont want the whole explosion thing happening :lol:
> 
> also i noticed trents doing a 100% and brett and q might do a brett c saison and im doing a 100% brett c so could be interesting to see what tecniques get the pineaplle flavour ... no aeration/ aeration, temps and so on



P.E.T makes for easier courier/postage too. 
In the absence of a corking/capping setup I was planning to do mine in plastic anyway...

For experienced brett bottlers, are your standard 'king browns' still suitable or is there just too much risk if you don't get the priming right? Do you need to cork or triage cap (whatever those wire things are...)?
In most lambic threads I've read people do but is this as much for the tradition or romance of the whole process?


----------



## Quintrex (11/5/09)

bconnery said:


> P.E.T makes for easier courier/postage too.
> In the absence of a corking/capping setup I was planning to do mine in plastic anyway...
> 
> For experienced brett bottlers, are your standard 'king browns' still suitable or is there just too much risk if you don't get the priming right? Do you need to cork or triage cap (whatever those wire things are...)?
> In most lambic threads I've read people do but is this as much for the tradition or romance of the whole process?



I'm not willing to dictate a bottle for this swap as I thought we'd be relying on what people have around(possibly pre-bottled). I think people should definitely be cautious though when priming. checking of the residual sugar before bottling etc.

I think the best option for long term storage is just crowny and wax to cover it. Proper corking is more for the romance of it all imo. I use champage bottles and plastic corks for higher carbonation brews, as I quite like being able to let the cork shoot, adds to the experience .
If it's going to blow PET will still go, just slightly less dangerous. I wouldn't age anything in it given the choice. Plus I'd never re-use PET if it's had brett in it. 
The point about post/couriering it is a valid one, but only if we all used it, which I don't think will be the case.


The ideal way I'd recieve the beers from this swap would be 2 x 330mL stubbies from each as this will allow the drinking of one/cellaring of the other.


Q


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> I'm not willing to dictate a bottle for this swap as I thought we'd be relying on what people have around(possibly pre-bottled). I think people should definitely be cautious though when priming. checking of the residual sugar before bottling etc.
> 
> I think the best option for long term storage is just crowny and wax to cover it. Proper corking is more for the romance of it all imo. I use champage bottles and plastic corks for higher carbonation brews, as I quite like being able to let the cork shoot, adds to the experience .
> If it's going to blow PET will still go, just slightly less dangerous. I wouldn't age anything in it given the choice. Plus I'd never re-use PET if it's had brett in it.
> ...



Another way if you fear glass blowing up would be to wrap some strong(ish) tape around the bottle first. At least then if it blows the tape would/should work like a blast mat of sorts.

Q the 2 x 330ml sounds a good idea.

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (11/5/09)

i havent had exploding brews since 1997... and i've made a lot of brett beers since then. some gushers, yes, bombs, no. i hope everyone will leave their brett on the beer for a couple of months minimum. hope auspost doesnt hear about this thread...


----------



## pmolou (13/5/09)

so its been 4 days and my 100% brett C finally started bubbling :icon_chickcheers: got it at 22celcius and will bump the temp up to 28 (slowly) once fermentation slows/nearly halted similar to how i do my belgians. Pitched only the wyeast pack no starter minimal aeration and should come out around 7% alcohol so pushing the yeast pretty hard in hope of the classic brett c flavour


----------



## Quintrex (13/5/09)

I blended and bottled my kinda straight flanders last night, smelt delicious. Will blend the remainder and make a very cherry kinda one.

Q


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/5/09)

Would love to be in on this but unfortunately only have 10 litres of a smoked porter currently sitting on the Roselare (been in there for 4 months so far). 

I will be brewing another funky beer soon and will do a full batch so hopefully there may be another swap later.

C&B
TDA


----------



## bconnery (13/5/09)

I'm not looking to mandate any particular bottling method or size just looking to get ideas more for myself as I haven't ever bottled brett based beers as yet, other wild yeast beers yes , but not Brett. 
My two beers will have been on the brett for something close to a year so I'm guessing I should be ok. 
Now I just have to work out the best bottling method, fresh yeast etc, but that can go in another thread...

I must admit my patience has been sorely tested, even with the beers hidden away in my bug brewery (the cupboard under the stairs...).
I have had some cheeky taste samples though and they are definitely lambics...


----------



## Quintrex (13/5/09)

bconnery said:


> I'm not looking to mandate any particular bottling method or size just looking to get ideas more for myself as I haven't ever bottled brett based beers as yet, other wild yeast beers yes , but not Brett.
> My two beers will have been on the brett for something close to a year so I'm guessing I should be ok.
> Now I just have to work out the best bottling method, fresh yeast etc, but that can go in another thread...
> 
> ...




Apparently Us-05 works well even with fairly acidic beer in there, otherwise the lalvin champagne yeast is another good option.

Q


----------



## notung (18/5/09)

bconnery said:


> Definitely have a reserves list. People will drop out.



Well, I think that's my queue! This sort of brewing would be a first for me, and I feel a bit daunted reading the thread. I'll give some things a go and perhaps be able to swap another time. But the beers on the list sound incredible, this will be great. So I think the list should now look like this:

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. jonw. Flanders brown (orval) which I just happened to make last week. 
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed) 
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)
12. BConnery - Lambic or Fruit Lambic (fruit to be determined depending on what I can get lots of cheaply sometime soon...)

Reserves
1. Kabooby - Belgian Dark Strong with Brett Lambicus and Brett Claussenii or Old ale with Brett Brux (Both of these are conditioning in pinlock kegs atm)


----------



## Quintrex (18/5/09)

notung said:


> Well, I think that's my queue! This sort of brewing would be a first for me, and I feel a bit daunted reading the thread. I'll give some things a go and perhaps be able to swap another time. But the beers on the list sound incredible, this will be great. So I think the list should now look like this:
> 
> 1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
> 2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
> ...



Ah sorry to see you drop out, hopefully if this swap goes well I'd like to make this sour beer swap a yearly thing, so have a play and any luck join us on the next one.
Q


----------



## mikem108 (19/5/09)

Sorry but also got to drop out also , counted my bottles on the weekend and don't have enough of either size bottled for the swap.


----------



## stueywhytcross (2/6/09)

id be keen to join this.
i have an orval clone bottled 14/5/09


----------



## Quintrex (2/6/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Raspberry Flanders Red or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. jonw. Flanders brown (orval) which I just happened to make last week.
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9.mikem108- Orval Clone , bottled 1-5-09
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed)
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)
12. BConnery - Lambic or Fruit Lambic (fruit to be determined depending on what I can get lots of cheaply sometime soon...)


Reserves
1. Kabooby - Belgian Dark Strong with Brett Lambicus and Brett Claussenii or Old ale with Brett Brux (Both of these are conditioning in pinlock kegs atm)
2. Disco Stu - Orval Clone bottled 14/5/09


----------



## bconnery (17/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> 1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
> 2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
> 3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
> 4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
> ...



It was suggested to me that a sour beer swap should by rights include what is very much my signature beer, the Belgian Sour Orange Ale. Now this doesn't contain any Brett etc. but is soured by the variety of fruit, but by god it is sour, especially if drunk early. 
Now the rules are fairly loose so may or may not disclude this, so I'll happily go with majority rules on this one. I could throw some lambic dregs in it actually, but I might not have time for that, and it would really take it from something that I know is good, to something very experimental (which I might do anyway ...)

So, after all that, as I said, happy to go with the majority, but if I can include it that's my preference...


----------



## Stuster (17/6/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Brett porter or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. jonw. Flanders brown (orval) which I just happened to make last week.
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9. Kabooby - Belgian Dark Strong with Brett Lambicus and Brett Claussenii or Old ale with Brett Brux (Both of these are conditioning in pinlock kegs atm)
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed)
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)
12. BConnery - Lambic or Fruit Lambic (fruit to be determined depending on what I can get lots of cheaply sometime soon...)


Reserves
1. notung

I think that's how it looks now after mikem dropped out.  

Ben, my vote is that I'm happy to have a beer soured with fruit, but I'm happy to go with the majority vote on this.

I've got two batches bottled and I'll just see which one turns out best. The raspberry flanders is very nice I think but there's just not enough of it. I've also got another old ale which I'll be bottling soon so that might be another possibility.

Hopefully soon going to be brewing up a lambic and a berliner weisse.


----------



## Quintrex (17/6/09)

bconnery said:


> It was suggested to me that a sour beer swap should by rights include what is very much my signature beer, the Belgian Sour Orange Ale. Now this doesn't contain any Brett etc. but is soured by the variety of fruit, but by god it is sour, especially if drunk early.
> Now the rules are fairly loose so may or may not disclude this, so I'll happily go with majority rules on this one. I could throw some lambic dregs in it actually, but I might not have time for that, and it would really take it from something that I know is good, to something very experimental (which I might do anyway ...)
> 
> So, after all that, as I said, happy to go with the majority, but if I can include it that's my preference...



Guess there's two ways of taking funky!
Funky as in using non-saccharomyces species to achieve some/all of the fermentation.

Or just using ingredients/process (_was thinking sour mash, however that'd be lacto at work so technically the first option_) to achieve funky flavours.

In *general* for this swap I'd like it to be the first option, *but* I'd love to taste your sour orange ale so i'd be more than happy for you to submit this to the swap. 

Anyone had any thoughts about logistics for the swap.
The only option I have thought of is this; that there is a central sorting spot, which everyone organizes to get their contribution to via post/otherwise, and includes enough for postage back to them(or pickup).
Any other options?

BTW stuster thanks for picking up on my stuffup 

I've got 5L of brett. C starter that i'll unleash on a blonde ale as soon as I get sick of thesis writing(oh crap thats now! maybe this weekend) 
Cheers
Q


----------



## Stuster (17/6/09)

Q, in terms of logistics, how about central points for each city/state. I'm happy to be the distributor for the few of us in Sydney/NSW (or for the whole swap). Since there are more in Vic than anywhere else, that might be the best place to have the central point though.


----------



## manticle (17/6/09)

Nice idea. Would it be continued in future years and if so would it include things like wild yeast fermented/breton style cider?


I'm not yet at this point but it piques my interest for the future.


----------



## Quintrex (17/6/09)

Stuster said:


> Q, in terms of logistics, how about central points for each city/state. I'm happy to be the distributor for the few of us in Sydney/NSW (or for the whole swap). Since there are more in Vic than anywhere else, that might be the best place to have the central point though.




Thats not a bad idea, if it saves postage. It'd potentially mean getting a courier though if you are meaning sending it in one big parcel though, otherwise if we send in multiple parcels, might as well just send directly.
Probably worth getting a quote or two for it i guess.
It'd be even better if someone from the state was travelling for business/holiday etc and could take them back.
Something worth keeping in mind.



manticle said:


> Nice idea. Would it be continued in future years and if so would it include things like wild yeast fermented/breton style cider?
> 
> 
> I'm not yet at this point but it piques my interest for the future.



Sounds interesting, I'd be happy enough to include it, although would go with the masses on this. I guess it fits into that specialty beverage box that won't be everyones cup of tea(because i'd guess it's a bit more tart/sour than normal).

I really hope this works out well, and can become a yearly thing, we've got lots of good brewers on here doing some really interesting stuff on the dark side of brewing.

Q


----------



## Quintrex (7/7/09)

OK
Some news, I tasted my bottled flanders red, tastes overly oaked for it's low acidity however I think with some age the acidity will develop and it'll end up a nicely balanced beer.
Otherwise the other 20L I have has been subjected to multiple feeding of morello cherries and has acquired a nice level of acidity/fruitiness, I'm almost inclined to keg it and cpbf it, it tastes delicious.

Took the day off today and brewed my belgian blonde which will be fermented without any yeast just brettanomyces claussenii(5L starter), also brewed a saison which I'll ferment first with saison yeast then innoculate with brett. I'll see how they turn out, if i'm not happy with the FRA i'll sub in one of these if they taste good.

Shall we set a date by which case swaps have to be at the swap point. I'm thinking late november, so that they can be back in everyones hands before christmas. 

Q


----------



## Maple (7/7/09)

Quintrex said:


> Took the day off today and brewed my belgian blonde which ...
> 
> Q


How's that thesis coming along, or was this the planned event. jk, hopefully CM2 and I are going to co-brew a bit of funk this weekend, so definitely looking to next years swap.


----------



## Quintrex (7/7/09)

Maple said:


> How's that thesis coming along, or was this the planned event. jk, hopefully CM2 and I are going to co-brew a bit of funk this weekend, so definitely looking to next years swap.



hehe this was necessary head space clearing time, what are you going to brew?

Q


----------



## Stuster (7/7/09)

Quintrex said:


> Shall we set a date by which case swaps have to be at the swap point. I'm thinking late november, so that they can be back in everyones hands before christmas.



Sounds like a good time frame to me. A mixed dozen funky beers for Xmas sounds like a great present. :icon_cheers: 

My brett porter is bottled (half kegged) and tasting good. Also going to bottle my second batch of Flanders Red very soon having just looked at my records and it's been in secondary for 9 months now. I have a batch of brett old ale which I might just be lazy and keg. And I've got a smack pack of the Wyeast Berliner Weisse from last year which is very slowly puffing up which is another possible. Will see how they all taste nearer the date. 

I seem to be going wild for funky beers this year. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Quintrex (7/7/09)

Stuster said:


> I seem to be going wild for funky beers this year. :icon_drool2:


Me too, i'm stoked that I seem to have been able to keep them contained to the "contaminated" equipment, no cross-infected brews as yet. Fingers crossed.
I used some of my case swap mild wort as a starter for the brett. claussenii and I had a taste today, fricken delicious. It tasted clean and really quite nice.

Q


----------



## Maple (7/7/09)

Quintrex said:


> hehe this was necessary head space clearing time, what are you going to brew?
> 
> Q


We're going to construct the recipe over a few beers this week, but initially looking at at a flanders oud bruin or red but perhaps a mystery ingredient or 2 for a differentiator, bet you can guess...


----------



## Quintrex (7/7/09)

Maple said:


> We're going to construct the recipe over a few beers this week, but initially looking at at a flanders oud bruin or red but perhaps a mystery ingredient or 2 for a differentiator, bet you can guess...



Do a rye oud bruin, that'd be interesting. You've got the belgian malts required too. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## neonmeate (8/7/09)

november's good for me. my cherries have been in the barrel for only 3 months and i think they need another 3.


----------



## neonmeate (11/7/09)

actually i have just bottled the bugger - it was all done and the cherries were just drained brown exoskeletons. might have overdone the mahlab.... but should be a winner - very sour and leathery and fruity, 8% ABV. will probably make this my entry, the lambic-saison is a bit on the smokey/bandaid side.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/09)

I bottled my FRA about a month or so ago. Tasting great before bottling. Not alarmed but snuck a bottle just to see how the carb is progressing. It's very light carb at the moment but the scary bit is the beer tastes exactly like corn chips!! :huh: 

I think November is good for me. This beer is going to need at least that long to bottle condition in an orderly manner. I don't want to give everybody Doritos Red Ale.

Warren -


----------



## Quintrex (11/7/09)

neonmeate said:


> actually i have just bottled the bugger - it was all done and the cherries were just drained brown exoskeletons. might have overdone the mahlab.... but should be a winner - very sour and leathery and fruity, 8% ABV. will probably make this my entry, the lambic-saison is a bit on the smokey/bandaid side.



Looking forward to tasting it, sounds intriguing, how cherry flavoured is it? 
The all brett blonde thing I have fermenting has a massive krausen, be interested to see how it starts to taste in a week or two.

Q


----------



## neonmeate (11/7/09)

i threw in 5kg of (frozen) sour cherries into 18L of beer so it's pretty damn cherry-y. seemed to add about 10 grav points to the end product, but hard to tell. certainly no doubting what fruit it is when you smell it. should be interesting to compare to other cherry beers in the swap.
roll on november!

did you overdo the maize a bit in the FRA warren?


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/09)

neonmeate said:


> did you overdo the maize a bit in the FRA warren?



No maize NM... My guess is it was probably just a yeasty flavour from the packet of US-05 used for priming. Hopefully time will smooth it over.

Warren -


----------



## Quintrex (11/7/09)

Ok so is everyone happy to get their contribution to a central point in melbourne (me), by the end of november. 

If it is to be posted back to you please make sure your contribution arrives in suitable packing for it to be sent back to you safely. 
I'm happy to hold onto your swap for a month or so if that is more convenient if you wish to pick it up, otherwise I can post it back to you if you transfer some money for the postage back.

I'll pm my details soon.

If you have any suggestions/queries as to how this could work better please post them up

Q


----------



## Quintrex (13/7/09)

Ok so you've all heard brettanomyces is a slow fermenter right? ('scuse the gladwrap, didn't want to contaminate my carboy lids)





This is sitting in the shed at around 16 degrees in melbournes winter. Nuts!!!

BTW there is 22L of liquid, +10L krausen


----------



## pmolou (13/7/09)

far out haha how large was your starter


----------



## Quintrex (13/7/09)

pmolou said:


> far out haha how large was your starter



5L, I had read that a large starter was good, and I thought it'd be interesting to compare a large starter version and compare it with yours, which was done just with a smack pack, right? Looking forward to comparing them.

Cheers
Q


----------



## pmolou (13/7/09)

Quintrex said:


> 5L, I had read that a large starter was good, and I thought it'd be interesting to compare a large starter version and compare it with yours, which was done just with a smack pack, right? Looking forward to comparing them.
> 
> Cheers
> Q



yer thats right mine was just the smack pack... yer it will be interesting to taste the differance mines not tasting like i thought it would atm but its completly changed its flavour in the last month or so


----------



## Thirsty Boy (14/7/09)

my sour stout is getting less sour.... Buggered if I know how, but time in the keg has unsoured it somehow. Its still sour alright.. but not like it was. Actually better now, more roast coming through and making it more stout like.

I will be putting the dregs of a couple of orvals into one of the kegs in the next couple of days ... see what that does to it.


----------



## neonmeate (14/7/09)

well whaddeyer know i just bottled the lambic supersaison and it's surprisingly good. and sour. and hoppy. and barnyardy.
i don't know which one to submit. would you all prefer a kriek oud bruin (WY9097) (we already have a couple of cherry beers) or a 9.5% dryhopped soured saison (spiked with cuvee rene and cantillon dregs)?


----------



## Quintrex (31/7/09)

neonmeate said:


> well whaddeyer know i just bottled the lambic supersaison and it's surprisingly good. and sour. and hoppy. and barnyardy.
> i don't know which one to submit. would you all prefer a kriek oud bruin (WY9097) (we already have a couple of cherry beers) or a 9.5% dryhopped soured saison (spiked with cuvee rene and cantillon dregs)?



Damn dude, they all sound extremely tasty.
Maybe you can send a bottle of each for the swap-organizer to report on.  
The All-brett pale ale was initially quite tropical and clean however after 3 weeks with the heatbelt on at 22 degrees it has funked up a bit. Smells a little like young lambic, very mild tang developing, it's crying for some sourness though. I'm thinking I'll bottle half as is, half with rasberries. 
The brett saison is not so much of a super saison as I had planned, I left out the sugar as I was happy with it where it was at without adding the sugar, plus the brett will dry it enough I think.

Cheers
Q


----------



## brettprevans (31/7/09)

maple and I ended up making a double batch old bruin. split the batch, ferment with 2 differant primary yeasts then infect. I think Maple is also going to chuck some oak chips and other stuff at his version and i'll keep mine as a standard. good practice for next year's funky swap. Im also going to have a crack at a funky old ale.

:icon_drool2: super saison. god Q you make drool worthy beers.


----------



## Maple (31/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> maple and I ended up making a double batch old bruin. split the batch, ferment with 2 differant primary yeasts then infect. I think Maple is also going to chuck some oak chips and other stuff at his version and i'll keep mine as a standard. good practice for next year's funky swap. Im also going to have a crack at a funky old ale.



Yeah, threw some Talisker soaked oak at it, which will be the oak I use for the next one. a little process I like to call purfecting (purposely infencting), which will be a Rye-based funk-junk


----------



## brettprevans (31/7/09)

Maple said:


> Talisker soaked oak at it, which will be the oak I use for the next one. Rye-based funk-junk


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## pmolou (13/8/09)

my all-brett pellicle (at least pellicle like stuff) just dropped so will bottle soon smells completly differant to a month ago looking forward to trying it


----------



## Quintrex (21/8/09)

pmolou said:


> my all-brett pellicle (at least pellicle like stuff) just dropped so will bottle soon smells completly differant to a month ago looking forward to trying it



Ah cool, mine has just formed a decent pellicle, I'm hoping it tartens up a bit to balance it cos it's only around 20ibu's.

Are you going to have a taste soon? Let us know how it tastes.
I've been kinda suprised how clean the all brett blonde i brewed is. I'm a bit annoyed honestly, the 5L of starter I grew the brett up in was really tropical fruity, however the blonde I used the starter for is not that estery. Guess it's my fault for pitching such a large amount. I'd just heard conflicting advice about fermenting all brett beers. ah well.

Cheers
Q


----------



## pmolou (10/9/09)

hey sorry been a while been really busy yeah haven't started tasting much really although like yours mine strted very tropical fruity but now has something else going on... we'll see though that was around 2 months ago...

PS. when is the swap happening? i'm fairly cramped for time atm


----------



## Murcluf (10/9/09)

Some what suprised GMK's name is not in this swap or is he banned from this one too  

Sorry it was there for the taking.... :lol:


----------



## kabooby (13/10/09)

How is everyone going with this?

Mine is still in the keg. Just want to make sure I bottle with enough time so its carbed and ready to go.

Might have to finalize some of the transport aswell.

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (13/10/09)

Mine are all bottled and funking up. There are a few to choose between. I was even thinking of sending out a few different funky beers so that I could get thoughts on different ones. Would anybody have any objection to that? :unsure:


----------



## bconnery (13/10/09)

I was really tempted to pull out of these due to transport / logistics issues but the prospect of a carton of funky beers is just to hard to resist...

Have to go home and look at the stocks. 
I should have time to put down a sour orange to ferment, carb and deliver before the end of November deadline. 
Otherwise I might just have to suck it up and let you guys have some of the lambics...

Just to make things even more difficult for our appointed organiser I\'d like to float another idea. 
Quintrex, would you be happy, or at least willing  , to sort out multiple beers? Happy to send you down an extra something for your trouble...
What I was thinking was to ask those in the swap what they\'d prefer, and send down potentially 3 different beers, which you would then have to sort out into what people wanted. 
It is cheeky of me I know but I am looking to a) deliver beers that people would prefer and b.) Keep more variety in my stocks   

Otherwise you can tell me to get stuffed and I\'ll more than happily brew or send down just one...

What I have are:
My Sour Orange Belgian Ale Flanders Red inspired recipe with the sour oranges
Mixed Berry Lambic Tasting like a youngish fruit lambic
Fig Lambic Tastes more like a straight lambic, with a little sweetness up front.

Edit: It took me a while to type this and work at the same time and I see that Stuster has asked the same thing


----------



## Stuster (13/10/09)

bconnery said:


> Edit: It took me a while to type this and work at the same time and I see that Stuster has asked the same thing



Well, now we know there are two in favour. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Quintrex (13/10/09)

bconnery said:


> I was really tempted to pull out of these due to transport / logistics issues but the prospect of a carton of funky beers is just to hard to resist...
> 
> Have to go home and look at the stocks.
> I should have time to put down a sour orange to ferment, carb and deliver before the end of November deadline.
> ...



I'm happy to do mixed sorting, my only concern is how do you want to decide who gets what though? 
Wiki? Random? Or have a list in the thread

Q


----------



## bconnery (13/10/09)

Quintrex said:


> I'm happy to do mixed sorting, my only concern is how do you want to decide who gets what though?
> Wiki? Random? Or have a list in the thread
> 
> Q



I was thinking list in the thread but random would obviously be easier for you...
Again happy to go with people's thought's on this one. 

Maybe I'll just send down a bunch and people can indicate if they have a strong preference...


----------



## neonmeate (13/10/09)

i could throw in some krieks as well as the lambic saison too, i've got no problem with mixing it up, as long as we all get sour beers!


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/09)

posting in regards to a 2010 funk swap if there is one. 

Im likely to have 3 batches up for offer now. went to pitch yeast on a vienna lager and a NS/Galaxy Summer ale last night.....the bastards are alreadying fermenting...wild yeast! so the vienna lager now has some lager yeast in there as well and is in the fridge, so we'll see how that turns out. not sure about that one....however the summer ale smelt...well saisony so i pitched some saison onto that. will see how they pan out.

then of course there's the old bruin which was purpose made.


----------



## Quintrex (29/10/09)

Hey guys
I've PM'd details regarding the swap logistics, I hope it's clear(please forgive me if it's not as I've had an extended pub b-day lunch today).

This is how the list stands currently, let me know if you can't do it anymore or if you can be a reserve. 
Swaps are due at mine by the end of November preferably. 


1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Super Saison - Vic
2. Warren - Straight Flanders Red and maybe a Grand Cru if it works - Vic
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW
5. Stuster - Brett porter or Brett Old Ale - NSW
6. Kook
7. jonw. Flanders brown (orval) which I just happened to make last week.
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9. Kabooby - Belgian Dark Strong with Brett Lambicus and Brett Claussenii or Old ale with Brett Brux (Both of these are conditioning in pinlock kegs atm)
10. Trent - 100% bret (yet to be brewed)
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic)
12. BConnery - Lambic or Fruit Lambic (fruit to be determined depending on what I can get lots of cheaply sometime soon...)


Cheers

Q


----------



## manticle (29/10/09)

Please do this again.

Once I have a vague understanding of decoction and water chemistry, the next thing I want to experiment with will be some kind of funky thing (whether lambic, naturally fermented cider or brett type dubbel a la orval).


----------



## Stuster (29/10/09)

manticle said:


> Once I have a vague understanding of decoction and water chemistry, the next thing I want to experiment with will be some kind of funky thing (whether lambic, naturally fermented cider or brett type dubbel a la orval).



If it's the lambic option, I'd get started now for the 2012 swap. :icon_cheers: 

Q, sounds good. I'm definitely still in. Now to decide for sure on what to send and how to send it.


----------



## manticle (29/10/09)

Don't think I'd swap a lambic until I'd tried at least one or two so maybe that's for 2015? Inspirational nonetheless.


----------



## neonmeate (29/10/09)

can't wait to taste all this stuff. whose will be the sourest? the stinkiest? the scariest?

citymorgue like you the leftover bugs from my brett kriek in my scratched plastic bucket hatched a blitzkrieg of brett into my rye alt... might throw a bottle or two of that in too, if it turns out all right. (must be some nice yeast infections you can get in a city morgue)


----------



## kabooby (29/10/09)

Definately still in. I think I am looking forward to this more than xmas. Is that wrong? :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## kook (29/10/09)

Just replied to Quintrex - sorry, I'd totally forgotten about this. I'm in though! I've got enough Flanders Red (~ 3 months in bottle, blend of 12 month and 18 month old beer when it was bottled) to participate, provided 640ml longnecks are acceptable.

Is everyone contributing longnecks? Or is anyone planning on using multiple stubbies? Reason I ask is this will change how I ship my beer, as if all use longnecks then a styrofoam wine shipping case can be used (holds 12 longnecks).


----------



## neonmeate (29/10/09)

i'm using stubbies for mine. never use longnecks anymore cause all my beers are 9-10%ABV these days.
can't wait to try a few of these flanders reds.


your kellerbier sounds interesting


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/10/09)

I'd like to get an idea of what people would prefer - my base beer is a barrel aged sour imperial stout... I like it.

BUT - I did a little fruitifying and blending... and turned that sour imperial stout into a Sour Raspberry imperial stout.. which won the specialty beer class at Vicbrew as a fruit beer and I believe came 4th at the Natonals.

Which would people prefer.. the unadulterated sour RIS or the proven to be good Sour Raspberry RIS ?? I can do either for the swap.

TB


----------



## manticle (29/10/09)

I'm not in the swap but you can send me one or the other or both at once if you would like.

Sounds very super delicious and I would like your recipes if they are not trade secrets.


----------



## kabooby (30/10/09)

Hey TB,

Can't say I have had a sour RIS or a sour Rasberry RIS before so I am not bothered either way.

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (30/10/09)

Like kabooby, I've never had either, but the raspberry variation sounds good to me, TB. :chug:


----------



## bconnery (30/10/09)

I'd definitely like the rasberry version...

I've just got to get around to bottling the lambics. I've had a look at the sour orange supply and I'm not sure I'll be sending any of those now 
Transport option is sorted...

Looking forward to this!


----------



## bconnery (30/10/09)

Guys,
Just discussing the transport aspect.
I have sorted a courier this end thanks to someone's generous access to their frequent users rate but the return leg is a little more tricky. 
Does anyone involved in the swap have any plans to utilise a courier, or access to one, so that it isn't a one off rate? The difference in price is fairly large. 
I raise it mainly because it is going to be difficult to know how much to give to Quintrex a) until I know how much the parcel will weigh and B) the best option.
I know things can be posted, and I can get an approximate price based on that but to be honest Auspost is my last resort due to price and handling, especially if there could be more stubbies involved...

I don't want to be pulling out, especially at this late stage, but if I can't have a reasonable degree of confidence that the beers will come up here to Brisbane in some sort of state it is hard. WA and NSW guys, just wondering what your plans where?


----------



## Quintrex (30/10/09)

I'm happy to hold your case/s until you can organize someone to pick it up if you can organize it. 

I'll do my best to work in with people in regards to pick up/drop off/ courier etc.

Q


----------



## kabooby (30/10/09)

I am thinking the logistics might be easier if in NSW we get all our beers in a central location and send them down as a whole. That way we only have to send down the beers for the other states and don't have to send down beers that are just going to come back.

Obviously this will make things a bit trickier to sort for Q, and I am not even sure if the cost will be cheaper. Just a thought.

I agree Ben that it would be better on a courier than via Aus post.

Kabooby :unsure:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/10/09)

Raspberry version it is then

I dont know about anyone else... but I am willing to go all socialist on the shipping cost. If we can work out an overall total - I'm happy to contribute 1/12th of that amount even though I will be picking-up/dropping off (assuing thats OK Q) in person.

Spread the burden and encourage wider participation I say...

TB


----------



## Quintrex (31/10/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Raspberry version it is then
> 
> I dont know about anyone else... but I am willing to go all socialist on the shipping cost. If we can work out an overall total - I'm happy to contribute 1/12th of that amount even though I will be picking-up/dropping off (assuing thats OK Q) in person.
> 
> ...


Hmm good thoughts thirsty, btw you still got that apricot berliner for me ? ;-)


More than happy to have people pick up, transport is the only major flaw with the whole aussie wide case swap thing and I'm happy to do whatever I can to make it work.
I'm down with sharing postage costs, but I'd say it'd have to be a voluntary thing.

We have had trent drop out because he's away for an extended time and won't be able to participate. This leaves one gap,
I'm happy if someone wants to step up to fill it or just leave it.

Cheers
Q


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/11/09)

Quintrex said:


> Hmm good thoughts thirsty, btw you still got that apricot berliner for me ? ;-)



As a matter of fact I do - But I get to share it when I pick-up/drop off the swap case OK. I have been looking at it for ages wondering how it has fared with 18months or so of age on it. I'm guessing the brett might have added a bit by now!


----------



## bconnery (1/11/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Raspberry version it is then
> 
> I dont know about anyone else... but I am willing to go all socialist on the shipping cost. If we can work out an overall total - I'm happy to contribute 1/12th of that amount even though I will be picking-up/dropping off (assuing thats OK Q) in person.
> 
> ...


Well now obviously this has a great appeal for me, even if it only on the return leg.
I'm still curious what the other interstaters have planned postage/courier wise. 

I don't mind paying my costs, although sharing is good  and generally the more we have for a courier the better price. 
I've been doing some investigating and there are a few options...
http://www.onlinecourierquotes.com/ has been a good start...


----------



## kook (1/11/09)

bconnery said:


> I'm still curious what the other interstaters have planned postage/courier wise.



I was planning on sending either auspost or courier - but until I know the number of bottles I can't work out the box size. If I send auspost - it'll be calculated by volume not weight due to the size of the box. 

Is anyone other than neonmeate planning on sending 2 stubbies?


----------



## Stuster (2/11/09)

I was going to send longnecks.

I've been looking for courier companies. Anybody in Sydney/NSW got a good recommendation on that?


----------



## kabooby (2/11/09)

I got some prices from the courier company I use for work. 

From Syd to Melb
0-15kg $19
16-25kg $26
26-40kg $44

From Melb back to Syd
Up to 25kg $33

A long neck is about 1.2kg and a champ bottle is about 1.4kg

Not sure how this compares with others, I dont send that much stuff interstate.

Kabooby


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/09)

Hey chaps

Sorry just caught this as I've been on a week's sabatical. Unfortunately I'm pulling the pin on this one as my Flanders Red is to my tastes undrinkable. <_< 

If there's somebody who wants to take up my place feel free.

Apologies I'm just not willing to swap bad beer for good.

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (3/11/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey chaps
> 
> Sorry just caught this as I've been on a week's sabatical. Unfortunately I'm pulling the pin on this one as my Flanders Red is to my tastes undrinkable. <_<
> 
> ...


 
what was the matter with it? too much acetic?


----------



## bconnery (5/11/09)

kabooby said:


> I got some prices from the courier company I use for work.
> 
> From Syd to Melb
> 0-15kg $19
> ...


Kabooby, that's close to some of the prices I've been getting. 
Can I ask a favour? Do you think you could ask them about returning from Melbourne to Brisbane? (if they do that?)
The reason I ask is that it would make things simpler if there was one point of organisation for couriers, at least from my point of view...
If everyone was goping to courier back to NSW then just having one pickup might be good. 

No stress if you can't, I've started looking into options myself. 

The one thing it does appear is that it is better if a local person has a courier, sending from a city is cheaper than organising something to a city, if that makes sense...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/11/09)

I'm just thinking - if everyone tries to organise their own courier - its going to be hell on poor old Q trying to be around for all the various pick-ups etc. Gonna be hard enough on him with deliveries. I am thinking that depending on his circumstances... he might have to do a bit of running around to courier depots etc.

So (and I am speaking for Q without his say so or knowledge of his circumstances here) it might be easier on him if people use Aus Post to ship their cases out... then the furthest he has to go is his local post office for missed deliveries.

AND - as for returning the cases. I suggest that once the boxes are sorted and packed, they can be weighed and measured and Q (or someone) can get a quote for return delivery from a courier or whatever.. maybe even a bulk discount.. and then after people send him the dough, he only has to deal with one pick-up by one company, one time.

This might cost a few extra bucks, but is inclusive of a kindness premium to the organiser of the swap.

Tell me to shut up if I am out of line Q

Thirsty


----------



## Stuster (6/11/09)

No, I think that's a good point. On the other hand AusPost is pretty pricy and if we NSW mob can gather the beers together first then it might not make Q's life too difficult. What do you think, Quintrex?


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/11/09)

neonmeate said:


> what was the matter with it? too much acetic?



Nah NM I'm thinking maybe too little acetic... Has a very "offputting" corny/vegetal type of flavour now. I guess it's a price I'm paying from trying to turn a mistake into something else. I've tried a couple of bottles and struggle to finish them.

Scary given the fact it seemed to be on the right track upon bottling.  

Warren -


----------



## bconnery (6/11/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I'm just thinking - if everyone tries to organise their own courier - its going to be hell on poor old Q trying to be around for all the various pick-ups etc. Gonna be hard enough on him with deliveries. I am thinking that depending on his circumstances... he might have to do a bit of running around to courier depots etc.
> 
> So (and I am speaking for Q without his say so or knowledge of his circumstances here) it might be easier on him if people use Aus Post to ship their cases out... then the furthest he has to go is his local post office for missed deliveries.
> 
> ...


I definitely like the plan for the return. If someone in Victoria has a courier, or knows someone who uses a courier then arranging the courier out of the city is much cheaper and a single pickup etc. would be simpler on Quintrex. Anyone have one their work uses?

As for the way down I can post it but I would definitely prefer the courier option. If all of NSW is going to courier their's together that would minimise the disruption for Q. 
I'm using someone's discounted rates for couriering from here down so that would remain much more convenient for me. 
Again though, if postage is the option on one leg then so be it, I'd prefer the sending leg probably because I'm going to be all plastic bottles probably now so the weight will be less.

Bottling the lambics this weekend. 
Pretty certain it will be all lambics, combination of the fig and the mixed berry. 
We are at 10 bottles now yes with withdrawals?
I might throw in an additional bottle for Q...


Cheers
Ben


----------



## kabooby (6/11/09)

bconnery said:


> Kabooby, that's close to some of the prices I've been getting.
> Can I ask a favour? Do you think you could ask them about returning from Melbourne to Brisbane? (if they do that?)
> The reason I ask is that it would make things simpler if there was one point of organisation for couriers, at least from my point of view...
> If everyone was goping to courier back to NSW then just having one pickup might be good.
> ...


Ill make some calls later and report back

Kabooby


----------



## bconnery (6/11/09)

kabooby said:


> Ill make some calls later and report back
> 
> Kabooby



Awesome. 
Cheers!


----------



## bconnery (8/11/09)

Bottled mine today!

I'm sending, and I'll PM you with more details Q, a mix...
4 Fig Lambics
5 Mixed Berry Lambics
1 Fig/Mixed Berry Lambic blend
1 Sour Orange just for Q as an organiser's present. 

Which makes a total of 11. I'm not sure where we are with numbers but let me know if that's right or too many. Happy to drop one out to save postage


----------



## Quintrex (9/11/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I'm just thinking - if everyone tries to organise their own courier - its going to be hell on poor old Q trying to be around for all the various pick-ups etc. Gonna be hard enough on him with deliveries. I am thinking that depending on his circumstances... he might have to do a bit of running around to courier depots etc.
> 
> So (and I am speaking for Q without his say so or knowledge of his circumstances here) it might be easier on him if people use Aus Post to ship their cases out... then the furthest he has to go is his local post office for missed deliveries.
> 
> ...



Can anyone explain how postage for a dozen of wine is so cheap via auspost yet a standard parcel so expensive?
Examples
http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=160331514532
http://www.wineselectors.com.au/WineSelect...Calculator.aspx
maybe I can try and get bulk pricing for all the return deliveries?

Thirsty/All: I'm happy for people to use couriers however if they do, I'd like explicit consent/instructions given to the courier company to leave it at my door/verandah. My wife works is in the car a lot and so pops past home regularly so they should be fairly safe. 
It's a good point that you make, driving out woop woop to the courier depot is less then fun, especially if it becomes a regular occurrence. 
I'm home a fair bit at the moment just making corrections to the thesis and applying for jobs but i'm sure i'll become a lot more time-poor once I get a job.

All: I think as we only have 10 members of the swap now you only have to send enough to give one to everyone else. i.e. 9 and you won't get a bottle of your own back. 
Ben please note i'd still love you to send me a sour orange beer  cheers for that. 

I'm most intrigued at the prospect of trying a fig lambic. Can you give us any tasting notes so far.

My Brett saison is tasting pretty interesting so I'm thinking I'll submit maybe half saison / half cherry flanders red.

Cheers
Q


----------



## neonmeate (9/11/09)

i'll send down 18 stubbies of the lambic saisons plus a couple of random thankyou beers for Quintrex. and i mean random! i'm happy with Auspost for simplicity if not price


----------



## Thirsty Boy (9/11/09)

OK - are there firm "must be at Quintrex's house by" dates?

And if you have a date in mind for sorting/re-packing Q, should you so desire, give us a yell and I will do my best to come round and give you a hand.

TB


----------



## Quintrex (9/11/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> OK - are there firm "must be at Quintrex's house by" dates?
> 
> And if you have a date in mind for sorting/re-packing Q, should you so desire, give us a yell and I will do my best to come round and give you a hand.
> 
> TB



How does 4th of december at my house as absolute latest cut off sound. That should give me time to have them sorted, packed and posted back to everyone by christmas. 

I might take you up on the swap help, depending on how busy I get over the next month, good excuse for a catch up anyway .

We might need to get firm confirmations from people in the next week so that people don't send more bottles then are needed if people pull out.

Cheers
Q


----------



## Stuster (9/11/09)

I'm definitely in. Will probably send them next week. Will reinforce the 'leave at door' message to whichever courier I get. Will work out final beers etc on the weekend. 

Anybody in NSW want to send them combined?


----------



## bconnery (9/11/09)

Quintrex said:


> All: I think as we only have 10 members of the swap now you only have to send enough to give one to everyone else. i.e. 9 and you won't get a bottle of your own back.
> Ben please note i'd still love you to send me a sour orange beer  cheers for that.
> 
> I'm most intrigued at the prospect of trying a fig lambic. Can you give us any tasting notes so far.
> ...


Excellent. I'll take some out then. The sour orange will stay in. The one you will get, assuming safe arrival, is approaching a year old. Fermented with t58 dry then for laughs I chucked in a sample tube of 3711 I had been saving to build a starter sometime. 
Even with that small an amount of yeast count it promptly took over where the t58 had left off and fermented the thing down to 1004 or so. 

The fig lambic is definitely lambic like. It actually has more of the tart finish and funky notes of a very young lambic, in fact at the recent QABC the judges, albiet missing the information about which fruit it was, suggested it may have gone better as a straight lambic. 
The fig isn't a dominant flavour. There's an upfront sweetness that disappears quickly into the sour and tart note. 

I had some sample when bottling but it has been a while since I carbed on up. I'll check the progress of the carbonation soon anyway and might pop one for more detailed sampling. 

I think the mixed berry is probably a better beer overall but I really like the fig one.


----------



## kook (9/11/09)

Quintrex said:


> Can anyone explain how postage for a dozen of wine is so cheap via auspost yet a standard parcel so expensive?
> 
> All: I think as we only have 10 members of the swap now you only have to send enough to give one to everyone else. i.e. 9 and you won't get a bottle of your own back.



This will work perfect for me - I'll send 9x 640ml (I hope that size is acceptable guys?) in a dozen wine shipper. I'll have to send it off this week - off to Europe next week! I'll be offline for a couple weeks - so if you can just hold my bottles Quintrex, then I'll arrange for return shipping payments / details when I get back. There should be enough room in the box for my return bottles, even if a few people have stubbies instead.


----------



## kabooby (9/11/09)

Stuster said:


> I'm definitely in. Will probably send them next week. Will reinforce the 'leave at door' message to whichever courier I get. Will work out final beers etc on the weekend.
> 
> Anybody in NSW want to send them combined?



Happy to send them combined. Who else in NSW wants to send them combined?

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (10/11/09)

If you aren't marked as confirmed on the following list please give a post/PM to confirm or pull out 

I'm awaiting confirmation from Voota(who is away), jonw, Pmolou

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Saison - Vic - Confirmed
2. 
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - kriek oud bruin or lambicised supersaison - NSW - Confirmed
5. Stuster - Brett porter or Brett Old Ale - NSW - Confirmed
6. Kook - Confirmed
7. jonw. Flanders brown (orval) which I just happened to make last week.
8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic
9. Kabooby - Confirmed
10. 
11. Thirsty - Flanders Imperial Stout (Vic) - Confirmed
12. BConnery - Confirmed

Cheers
Q


----------



## neonmeate (10/11/09)

kabooby said:


> Happy to send them combined. Who else in NSW wants to send them combined?
> 
> Kabooby



sure i can do that - how shall we work it - was that an offer to do the nsw ones stuster? i can drop em round ashfield way for you this weekend if you like - with $ for courier and a couple of beers for your trouble.


----------



## reviled (10/11/09)

Good on ya guys, a bit of a headache working out the logistics when you have to post off bottles and collaborate them all again later, we have the same with the NZ case swap but when it all comes together at the end its well worth it :icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuster (10/11/09)

neonmeate said:


> sure i can do that - how shall we work it - was that an offer to do the nsw ones stuster? i can drop em round ashfield way for you this weekend if you like - with $ for courier and a couple of beers for your trouble.



I can do that. I'll PM you with my number so we can organise that. kabooby, can you drop them around my place?


----------



## Quintrex (10/11/09)

Hopefully we can organize next years swap to occur around the week of ANHC 2010, that way we might get people able to hand deliver their swaps saving all this courier stuff .

Q


----------



## kabooby (10/11/09)

Stuster said:


> I can do that. I'll PM you with my number so we can organise that. kabooby, can you drop them around my place?


Sure can. If it's ok with you I might bring them all back to my work to make it easier for the courier to pick up.

Is everyone happy with the courier prices I posted before?


----------



## Stuster (10/11/09)

kabooby said:


> Sure can. If it's ok with you I might bring them all back to my work to make it easier for the courier to pick up.
> 
> Is everyone happy with the courier prices I posted before?



That sounds perfect to me. :super:


----------



## Quintrex (17/11/09)

I'm awaiting confirmation from Voota(who is away, gets back this coming weekend) and jonw


If everyone sends 9 and someone pulls out last minute, i'll just randomly distribute the extra bottles.

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Saison - Vic - Confirmed
2.
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - Confirmed
5. Stuster - Confirmed
6. Kook - Confirmed
7. jonw. -
8. Pmolou- Vic - Confirmed
9. Kabooby - Confirmed
10.
11. Thirsty - Confirmed
12. BConnery - Confirmed

Looking forward to this guys.

Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (17/11/09)

Hey Q,

Do you want us to send all the beers down or just the ones that need to be swapped. The beers for the other NSW brewers don't really need to be sent down for you to send them back again. It just adds to the postage cost. We can swap those beers here and just send down enough beers for everyone else in the swap.

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (17/11/09)

kabooby said:


> Hey Q,
> 
> Do you want us to send all the beers down or just the ones that need to be swapped. The beers for the other NSW brewers don't really need to be sent down for you to send them back again. It just adds to the postage cost. We can swap those beers here and just send down enough beers for everyone else in the swap.
> 
> Kabooby



That's cool, very good idea.

Just give me a heads up when to expect a delivery.

Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (17/11/09)

No worries.

I will also send some type of list to make it easier with the sorting. ie what we sent and what we need back.

Kabooby


----------



## kook (17/11/09)

My box of 9 beers was sent today via Auspost Parcel service. Should arrive within 4-10 business days. Cost $34.10.


1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Saison - Vic - Confirmed
2.
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - Confirmed
5. Stuster - Confirmed
6. Kook - Flanders Red Ale (small printed label on Cap) - Confirmed and Sent
7. jonw. -
8. Pmolou- Vic - Confirmed
9. Kabooby - Confirmed
10.
11. Thirsty - Confirmed
12. BConnery - Confirmed


Quick note - after Thursday I won't have email again till 6th December. If by some chance the beer doesn't turn up by 4th December, or bottles are damaged in transit, just count me out


----------



## jonw (21/11/09)

1. Q - Cherry Flanders Red or B. Claussenii Saison - Vic - Confirmed
2.
3. Voota - Kriek Lambic or Orval(ish) - Vic
4. Neonmeate - Confirmed
5. Stuster - Confirmed
6. Kook - Confirmed
7. jonw. - Orvalish - Confirmed
8. Pmolou- Vic - Confirmed
9. Kabooby - Confirmed
10.
11. Thirsty - Confirmed
12. BConnery - Confirmed

Bottled mine last weekend. Should be ready to drink on arrival.

What are the NSW guys dong about shipping?

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Quintrex (21/11/09)

jonw said:


> What are the NSW guys dong about shipping?



Good to hear you are in.

I presume you've probably read the last page or so of the thread but if you've missed it, kabooby is organising a bulk courier send, contact him asap and hope he hasn't already sent it. 
Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (22/11/09)

Not sent already.

I think neonmate is going to be dropping his beers off at Stuster's and I was going to pick them up from there. Hopefully early next week.

You can either get them to Stuster or get them to me. Looking at sending them on Monday week so the beers wont be sitting on a truck over the weekend.

Send me a pm for my address if you are dropping them to me

Cheers
Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (24/11/09)

kook said:


> My box of 9 beers was sent today via Auspost Parcel service. Should arrive within 4-10 business days. Cost $34.10.
> 
> Quick note - after Thursday I won't have email again till 6th December. If by some chance the beer doesn't turn up by 4th December, or bottles are damaged in transit, just count me out



Received Kooks beers today, packed very well I might add 

Everyone else on track?

Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (24/11/09)

Quintrex said:


> Received Kooks beers today, packed very well I might add
> 
> Everyone else on track?
> 
> ...



Just waiting for jonw and neonmate to reply to my pm this morning  

At this stage I will send mine on Monday. That way they won't be sitting in a truck or warehouse over the weekend

Kabooby


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/11/09)

Probably bottle mine in the next week or so - will be at your by the cut off date.


----------



## neonmeate (24/11/09)

all labelled up and ready to go , stuster will be receiving em tomorrow if all goes according to plan


----------



## jonw (24/11/09)

kabooby said:


> Just waiting for jonw and neonmate to reply to my pm this morning



I've replied to your pm. Shall pm stuster to see if I can drop mine off at hisplace this weekend.

Cheers,

jon


----------



## kabooby (1/12/09)

The beers of Stuster, Neonmate, and Kabooby left this morning on a courier. Should be there tomorrow.

We sent down 6 beers each for the swap. All of the the other NSW beers we will swap locally.

Stuster and Neonmate included a few extra beers Q for your troubles. I wanted to keep the weight down so I threw in 100g of 3 year old saaz flowers for your next lambic. 

Thanks 
Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (1/12/09)

kabooby said:


> The beers of Stuster, Neonmate, and Kabooby left this morning on a courier. Should be there tomorrow.
> 
> We sent down 6 beers each for the swap. All of the the other NSW beers we will swap locally.
> 
> ...



Aww you guys are too kind. Bconnerys turned up this morning, thanks Ben.

Voota has confirmed that he can supply a mixture of lambics, so we have our ten swappers.

Nice work guys

Q


----------



## jonw (1/12/09)

Mine are all packed up and going in the post tomorrow - I've sent six beers; the others I'll swap locally with the Sydney swappers. I also put in a couple of extras: one extra funky beer (funky beers are all green capped marked '7') and a Nelson Sauvin lager (gold cap marked JW NSL.) The extras are obviously for you, Quintrex, for your troubles. All should be ready to drink on arrival, and best drunk soon! I'll open a bottle this weekend and make sure it's carbed up.

I hope they'll be with you on Friday.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## neonmeate (3/12/09)

im having my third beer from stuster and i have to say this is a great swap, let's keep up the wildness next year. i myself am planning to go all wild all the time from now on for a while, get some house character going..... 

comments for beers start here. (or should we start a new thread? i don't really mind)

have had from stuster:
a fanTASTIC "OA" old ale which was more a brett infused english pale or english IPA. obscenely drinkable, dry, herbal and solidly malty.

an oily and warming and malty but very dry braggot

a dark saison that i mistook for a brett porter. melanoidiny, toasty, vineous, fruity, dry, delicious.

and

i presume his oud bruin/flanders red - very complex, super dry, malty, surprisingly spicily hoppy, notes of redskins, leather and horse (like a western movie)

wow!


----------



## Quintrex (3/12/09)

Good to hear, we should start a wiki, listing drink after dates.

I've tasted my 1st flanders red today and it tastes good to my tastes, so I think I'll submit that.

My brett saison tastes good, but if I bottle it from the keg I'm unsure how it'll transition. I'd like to include it in the swap but it's an unknown. If anyone would prefer this instead of the FRA, let me know and I'll give you one to try.

How do people want to do the return postage, I'll pack it and then get a quote? than you can eft the postage to me?


Cheers
Q


----------



## jonw (3/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> How do people want to do the return postage, I'll pack it and then get a quote? than you can eft the postage to me?



Quintrex,

Please send mine back with kabobby's/stuster's and I'll arrange to (a) swap them locally with the guys, and ( b ) pay kabooby for sorting out the shipping.

We're having a baby tomorrow, so prolly won't be on line much for a while.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Quintrex (3/12/09)

jonw said:


> Quintrex,
> 
> Please send mine back with kabobby's/stuster's and I'll arrange to (a) swap them locally with the guys, and ( b ) pay kabooby for sorting out the shipping.
> 
> ...



Not a problem.

Congrats in advance  , hope all goes well.

Q


----------



## jonw (4/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> Congrats in advance  , hope all goes well.



Thanks. Baby Eve was born at 7:14 this morning, weighing 3.2Kg. All's well.


----------



## Stuster (4/12/09)

Fantastic. Well done, Eve and mother. :super: 

Oh, and you too, jon. :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (5/12/09)

Congrats mate

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (5/12/09)

Stuster said:


> Fantastic. Well done, Eve and mother. :super:
> 
> Oh, and you too, jon. :icon_cheers:



Ok the day of the swap is here 

Jonw's and the NSW bulk pack arrived yesterday, with little damage that I can see(no broken glass, however there is sticky residue throughout the box).
Thirsty is coming around later and so is pmolou.
I've got to get onto voota to confirm he has enough bottles, otherwise I might have to pad his contribution out with some extra's.

I'll keep you updated and include some photo's.

Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (5/12/09)

The box should have 6 beers from each of us, 4 stubbies marked Quintrex, and the saaz hops.

Not sure where the sticky come from :unsure: h34r: 

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (5/12/09)

Ok there are 6 longnecks from kabooby and stuster
and 10 stubbies from neonmeate. and broken glass residue in the box. 
I'm guessing the courier company did open up the box and fix it kabooby.
which means 4 stubbies went down, ah well most survived.

No saaz, and 2 stubbies marked quintrex.

Q



kabooby said:


> The box should have 6 beers from each of us, 4 stubbies marked Quintrex, and the saaz hops.
> 
> Not sure where the sticky come from :unsure: h34r:
> 
> Kabooby


----------



## neonmeate (5/12/09)

that must have been some wild smelling sticky residue


----------



## Quintrex (5/12/09)

neonmeate said:


> that must have been some wild smelling sticky residue


Smelt quite toffee apple like. I'll fill the empty gaps with my brett saison.

It's good seeing all these wild beers, so tempted to brew one today.

Cheers
Q


----------



## bconnery (5/12/09)

I've grabbed an online quote for a courier so will it be feasible to get a weight?
I'm not certain how the procedure will work yet but if I have that as a starting point I can get the ball rolling. 

That's still my preffered option as I think it will be comparable to posting cost wise and a little safer. 

Although it sounds like those that posted didn't have too many issues. 

With regards to mine they are taking a while to carb up so for those who are impatient you could always do what I do and give them a little dose with the carbonator cap. I did do the bottling with extra yeast etc. but the whole thing was new to me so I may have stuffed it...

Q the Sour Orange Ale is ready to drink. It will likely be well carbonated though so be ready to pour...

I am looking forward to this!


----------



## neonmeate (5/12/09)

quintrex can you pop mine in with the nsw guys (if that's ok with you nsw guys) as I will be in nz as of tomorrow till the 22nd . I can transfer you the $ online no worries. of course so as soon as you have the amount I will get you $


----------



## Quintrex (5/12/09)

I'm still waiting on pmolou's swaps to arrive, so I'll give weights when/if that arrives.

I have to say the selection looks fantastic. Cheers guys


Q


----------



## voota (5/12/09)

Hi all, and a massive thanks to Q for organising me!

My beers are sorted, and about to be delivered in about 5 mins.

I've got a mixture of 3 beers, A Kriek which is comprised of 3 and 1 year old lambic and fresh morellos... this one has been aging in the bottle for about 3 years too. It is marked KR on the lid. 

Next one is another Kriek, this time with bottled cherries, and a mixture of 5,4,2 and half year old lambic.. This one has KLA on the cap, which funnily enough does not represent the acronym for Kosovo Liberation Army.

The final one is a pomigranite lambic (PL), which has fresh fruit and a mixture of 3 and 2 year old lambic, and about 2 years in the bottle.

I hope you all find them interesting, as you'll notice, filtration is not something I see as very important... so excuse the chunks.

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## bconnery (5/12/09)

voota said:


> The final one is a pomigranite lambic (PL), which has fresh fruit and a mixture of 3 and 2 year old lambic, and about 2 years in the bottle.
> 
> I hope you all find them interesting, as you'll notice, filtration is not something I see as very important... so excuse the chunks.
> 
> ...


If feasible, I'd really really like to have the PL marked bottle in my case if I can...
The others sound very nice though so I can manage if I don't 

Over to you Q


----------



## kabooby (6/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> Ok there are 6 longnecks from kabooby and stuster
> and 10 stubbies from neonmeate. and broken glass residue in the box.
> I'm guessing the courier company did open up the box and fix it kabooby.
> which means 4 stubbies went down, ah well most survived.
> ...



I forgot about the stubbies from NM.
Should have been 
Kabooby 6 long necks + saaz in a grey plastic shopping bag. maybe mistaken for packing filler.
Stuster 6 longnecks + extras for Q
NM 12 stubbies for swap and extra stubbies for Q

Maybe they repacked to cover up that the box had been dropped :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (6/12/09)

kabooby said:


> I forgot about the stubbies from NM.
> Should have been
> Kabooby 6 long necks + saaz in a grey plastic shopping bag. maybe mistaken for packing filler.
> Stuster 6 longnecks + extras for Q
> ...


Here's what i've recieved in your box.

kabooby 6 longnecks no saaz
6 longnecks from stuster 1 extra stubby
10 stubbies all up from NM, no extras

There was traces of broken glass in the box and stickiness, however no broken bottles... hmmmmmmm.


We should be okay for the swap, i'll fill any gaps with my brett. C saison.
if you have any requests out of the mixed bottles let me know and I'll do my best to accommodate.

Still haven't received pmolou's contribution, I'll give it till tomorrow night and then get onto sending peoples cases back to them.
Cheers
Q


----------



## pmolou (7/12/09)

hey guys yeah sorry it'll be there by the afternoon today


----------



## pmolou (7/12/09)

dropped my beers round today and tried Q's brett saison and i've gotta say it tasted pretty damn awsome to my tastebuds.. Perfect for a hot summer day, looking forward to trying everyone elses and hope mine turns out okay

I'd say mine need another month or so as there taking a while to carb up i might just keep trying them every week or so and let you guys know when they're carbed properly


----------



## Quintrex (7/12/09)

Wiki article for drinking instructions
Please update with anything poignant for your contribution(feel free to make it look better too) 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=109

Pmolou's contribution has arrived, most swaps are sorted out. 

Kabooby, I need to find an extra box to send the NSW's swaps back so as soon as that is sorted I'll be in touch.

Bconnery I'll check everything later tonight and weigh it for you.

Jonw (or any of the NSW guys): what beers do you need sent back? are you getting the other NSW swappers beers locally or do I need to send you any(apart from bconnery's?

Kook's swap is packed, however I'll hold onto it till he gets back (lemme know when to post it).

Cheers guys

Q


----------



## manticle (7/12/09)

Sorry if I've missed it in the thread but are you guys posting your recipes and fermentation regimes anywhere?


----------



## Quintrex (7/12/09)

manticle said:


> Sorry if I've missed it in the thread but are you guys posting your recipes and fermentation regimes anywhere?



Some people have included recipes on the bottles, but apart from that, there isn't a mandated recipe thread or anything. I can't see a problem if people want to post their recipes up here. For my contribution, because it's a blend of two separate batches a recipe is kinda meaningless in terms of repeating it .

Q


----------



## Stuster (7/12/09)

Q, we'll be swapping beers locally when we split the beers back up so I think we only need the non-NSW beers back to us.

Manticle, I certainly can post the recipes, but I think process, choice of bug and stupid amounts of patience are more important really.  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Flanders Red
Brewer: Stuart Upton
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 30.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 67.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 42.86 % 
2.25 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 42.86 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.71 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.81 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3.81 % 
0.05 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 0.95 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 23.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #3763)Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 

Primary with cal lager just because I had that around, it's pretty neutral and not too attenuative. About ten days in primary, then some saved dregs from my first batch of FR added for secondary. 9 1/2 months in secondary and bottled in July. 


Potters Old Ale
80% BB pale, 20% Bairds amber
Bittered with EKG and Fuggles, SG at flame out
OG 1062 FG 1010 IBUs ? 6.8%
Wyeast 9097 Old Ale Blend (includes brett), 2nd gen slurry

Made at Potters brewery. Just a couple of weeks in primary, then to secondary for a bit over three months. Also bottled in July.


----------



## Quintrex (7/12/09)

Stuster said:


> Q, we'll be swapping beers locally when we split the beers back up so I think we only need the non-NSW beers back to us.



ok, cool, I'm sending jonw's back with the bulk lot to kabooby, then he can get his NSW beers from you guys, and give you the ones for you 3(NM, Stuster, kabooby). Otherwise we are short a few bottles. If you guys aren't swapping with jonw locally then I'll do some rejigging to share the loss.

btw bconnery your box weighs 13.4 kg. Did you say you were organising the courier from your end? Either way is fine.

Cheers all
Q


----------



## bconnery (7/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> ok, cool, I'm sending jonw's back with the bulk lot to kabooby, then he can get his NSW beers from you guys, and give you the ones for you 3(NM, Stuster, kabooby). Otherwise we are short a few bottles. If you guys aren't swapping with jonw locally then I'll do some rejigging to share the loss.
> 
> btw bconnery your box weighs 13.4 kg. Did you say you were organising the courier from your end? Either way is fine.
> 
> ...


That's my plan. I'll start the process tonight and should have an answer within a day or so...
You couldn't give me the dimensions too could you? Even just approx?

How are the NSW ones going back? Is that courier or post?
I posted a while back about the possibility of mine going in that job if it was a courier, albiet with a different address, but not sure where that go to...


----------



## manticle (7/12/09)

Stuster said:


> Manticle, I certainly can post the recipes, but I think process, choice of bug and stupid amounts of patience are more important really.



Absolutely. That's why I asked for fermentation/ageing regimes as well. Getting myself set up to try my first ever soured brew which is why I'm interested.

New small fermenters, Glass carboy for ageing, oak chips and roselare yeast all making their way to manticle manor as I type.


----------



## Quintrex (7/12/09)

bconnery said:


> That's my plan. I'll start the process tonight and should have an answer within a day or so...
> You couldn't give me the dimensions too could you? Even just approx?
> 
> How are the NSW ones going back? Is that courier or post?
> I posted a while back about the possibility of mine going in that job if it was a courier, albiet with a different address, but not sure where that go to...



Dimensions are 30x34x34 and 13.4kg

NSW ones are going back via courier courtesy of kabooby (who is putting it on his account with the courier company) you'd have to check with him.

Cheers
Q


----------



## Stuster (7/12/09)

manticle said:


> Absolutely. That's why I asked for fermentation/ageing regimes as well. Getting myself set up to try my first ever soured brew which is why I'm interested.
> 
> New small fermenters, Glass carboy for ageing, oak chips and roselare yeast all making their way to manticle manor as I type.



Excellent. Good to see another wild brewer on board the bus to funky town. :lol:


----------



## manticle (7/12/09)

Slight hijack but you may have missed this: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...=39684&st=0

Would be happy with some extra input.


----------



## jonw (7/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> ok, cool, I'm sending jonw's back with the bulk lot to kabooby, then he can get his NSW beers from you guys, and give you the ones for you 3(NM, Stuster, kabooby). Otherwise we are short a few bottles. If you guys aren't swapping with jonw locally then I'll do some rejigging to share the loss.



Quintrex,

Yep, that's cool. Please just send non-NSW beers back for me, as I have the rest to swap locally.

The extra lager I put in for you seems to be reasonably well carbed, so you might want to stick it in the fridge and bear it in ind next time you're getting the lawnmower out.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## kook (7/12/09)

I'm back! 

Good to hear my bottles arrived safely. Quintrex - I stupidly forgot to write down the dimensions of the box, and I left my only other box of that type in London. Any chance you can PM me the dimensions / weight, along with some paypal or banking details and I'll transfer you the postage cost based on Auspost calculator + contingency ?

Can't wait to taste these creations!

Cheers


----------



## kabooby (8/12/09)

bconnery said:


> That's my plan. I'll start the process tonight and should have an answer within a day or so...
> You couldn't give me the dimensions too could you? Even just approx?
> 
> How are the NSW ones going back? Is that courier or post?
> I posted a while back about the possibility of mine going in that job if it was a courier, albiet with a different address, but not sure where that go to...



Sorry mate, I did forget about this. 

It is more expensive to get things sent back then to send. I would think it would be the same price for us to send back to Sydney. $33 per 25kg. For us they just pick up from Q and I give the courier the required coupons when it arrives.

If that price is ok let me know and I will check if I can send from VIC to QLD. Because you are alot less than 25kg it might be cheaper to go auspost.

Kabooby


----------



## bconnery (8/12/09)

kabooby said:


> Sorry mate, I did forget about this.
> 
> It is more expensive to get things sent back then to send. I would think it would be the same price for us to send back to Sydney. $33 per 25kg. For us they just pick up from Q and I give the courier the required coupons when it arrives.
> 
> ...


CHeers. I thought that might be the case. I'll continue with the courier I've been looking into or auspost...

Ben


----------



## Quintrex (8/12/09)

jonw said:


> Quintrex,
> 
> Yep, that's cool. Please just send non-NSW beers back for me, as I have the rest to swap locally.
> 
> ...



Sweet action, I actually had the NS lager last night with indian. Very attractive beer, pleasantly thirst quenching with firm bitterness, not that much hop flavour but a lovely beer. Perfect with the goat curry and aloo palak.




kook said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Good to hear my bottles arrived safely. Quintrex - I stupidly forgot to write down the dimensions of the box, and I left my only other box of that type in London. Any chance you can PM me the dimensions / weight, along with some paypal or banking details and I'll transfer you the postage cost based on Auspost calculator + contingency ?
> 
> ...



Ok kook,
the weight is 13.2 kg dimensions 51x44x28

I'm happy to liaise with a courier company if that works out cheaper for you.



kabooby said:


> Sorry mate, I did forget about this.
> 
> It is more expensive to get things sent back then to send. I would think it would be the same price for us to send back to Sydney. $33 per 25kg. For us they just pick up from Q and I give the courier the required coupons when it arrives.
> 
> ...



Ok I've packed up all the NSW combined stuff
box 1
18.1kg dimensions 40x30x32
box 2
14.3kg 50x35x18

I'm working from home most of this week so I can deal with couriers etc if need be.

Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (8/12/09)

Legend

I will ring the courier in the morning so pick up will be tomorrow morning or afternoon. Providing we have no more broken bottles we should have back here Thursday.

Kabooby


----------



## bconnery (8/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> I'm working from home most of this week so I can deal with couriers etc if need be.
> 
> Cheers
> Q



Q,
I've put your name down as the sender contact for my courier delivery. The company is Exalt and hopefully they should be in contact soon. They may contact you first or me, we'll see. 
I selected notify before pickup as an option...


----------



## Quintrex (9/12/09)

bconnery said:


> Q,
> I've put your name down as the sender contact for my courier delivery. The company is Exalt and hopefully they should be in contact soon. They may contact you first or me, we'll see.
> I selected notify before pickup as an option...



Ok both kabooby's parcels and bconnery's parcels have been sent today, unfortunately I ducked down the road when kook's courier came past, however they'll be back to pick it up either this afternoon or tomorrow morning.
Thanks for organizing couriers at your end guys, it's made this swap so easy.

Almost tasting note time 

Cheers,

Q


----------



## Stuster (9/12/09)

Great stuff, Quintrex. :super:


----------



## Quintrex (9/12/09)

Sweet, Kook's beers went this afternoon.

All beers should now be winging their respective ways to you all, fingers crossed that no bottles get broken on the way home.

Thanks everyone for making this swap go really smoothly, good work guys. :beerbang: 

Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (10/12/09)

Beers have arrived  

So when do we want to swap them?

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (10/12/09)

kabooby said:


> Beers have arrived
> 
> So when do we want to swap them?
> 
> Kabooby



Damn, that's quick.
I presume all arrived safely, i wrapped the hell out of them.

Cheers
Q


----------



## kabooby (10/12/09)

Yes mate, all good

Kabooby


----------



## bconnery (11/12/09)

Mine arrived today! All intact...
Very excited :beer:


----------



## bconnery (11/12/09)

A new thread for tasting and recipes? If so I can repost but here's my first cab off the rank...

*Neonmate SuperSaison*
Pale gold. Lacking slightly in carbonation. Fruity aroma with a hint of bubblegum and some funky lambic notes in the background. 
I may have drunk this a little early but it's a nice combination of a quality saison with some good funky aspect in the background and the finish. 
I liked the combination of flavours with this one. 

*PMLou 100% BrettC*
I know it said let carb but it looked like it had bubbles...It definitely needs to be let carbed but it's drinkable. 
Deep amber in colour. Has some carbonation but it faded really quickly. Definite brett aspect on the nose with a hint of fruit as well. 
Hint of pineapple juice in the beer with a good sour fruit finish. 
Lack of carbonation lends a fullness to the mouthfeel with a slick aspect. 
I'm glad I have another one of these but it's quite nice now.


----------



## Quintrex (11/12/09)

Good work ben!

Let the tastings begin  I'm quite excited after reading that, going to crack a couple tomorrow.
Tasted a bottle of mine tonight, it's quite nice now, with well balanced sourness. give it some more time if you like cantillon style beers.

Cheers
Q


----------



## bconnery (11/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> Good work ben!
> 
> Let the tastings begin  I'm quite excited after reading that, going to crack a couple tomorrow.
> Tasted a bottle of mine tonight, it's quite nice now, with well balanced sourness. give it some more time if you like cantillon style beers.
> ...



My issue will be holding back 

I do like cantillon style beers so I will try to hold off on yours but we'll see...

Sharing Thirsty's Rasberry Imperial Stout now. Review will follow but overall impression is....
B....y fantastic. 
Then again, I'd expect nothing less from a professional


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/12/09)

OK - I was going to go to bed, but I couldn't wait anymore.

*Neonmate - Lambicised Supersaison*

On the Eyes - Beautiful pale gold colour, low fast fading head, mildly hazy. Underfizzy for a saison... but lambics are uncarbonated... so its a balance of the two.

On the Nose - Lemons, Strawberries and a hint of peach/nectarine with a good but not overpowering whiff of brett, not sweaty rank brett - a nice leathery/woody touch. As it warmed up and the subtle aromas wandered off, it boiled down to the nice brett and a kind of persistent fragrant pineapple smell.

In the gob - maltier and with more body than you'd expect from the nose. Definite pilsner malt character. Good level of sour, its well and truly there, but doesn't make your face pucker like some of the Cantillions I have had. Its a little over bitter and thats making it a touch harsh because its not meshing with the sourness as well as it might. Its kinda not hop bitterness, more like a peel or an alkaline bitterness?? Anyway - thats being a bit too damn picky.

I have one main irreversible issue with this beer though - one that I don't think I am going to be able to get past :angry: My glass is nearly empty and I only had the one stubbie, so its almost gone. I really wish it wasn't.

Great start to the swap for me. Thanks Neonmate.

TB


oh cool - the last reluctantly tipped up half a mouthfull smelled and tasted of roses & walnuts.. awesome !!!


----------



## jonw (12/12/09)

I tried one of mine the other day and it's definitely carbed up. It's best put in the fridge now and drunk soon.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## bconnery (12/12/09)

I feel my reviews are a bit poor after that effort from TB... Still, here's a few more...

Thirsty Boy Sour Rasberry Sout
Pours Black. Really black. A light tan head. Sweet rasberry aroma overlaying a little acrid roast. A complex blend of dark malt, chocolate and sweet rasberry in the mouth. Dangerously drinkable. Shows none of its alcohol in the taste. A rich full creamy mouthfeel. Sour note comes through right at the end just to add something else. 

This is a top notch beer. I am normally a purist when it comes to fruit beers. This is one of the few I've tasted made with a syrup that I actually enjoyed. Having said that, it would be very interesting to taste one made with fresh fruit 

I think the quote from my wife sums it up. "Ooh, it has the recipe printed on it. Excellent. So we can make it"

Jon W Flanders Brown. 
Let me say up front that I'd had a bit to drink by this stage so my review may not provide a lot of feedback. 
Light copper in colour. Strong moussy head. Slight esters. Slight sourness and acidic note that increased with warmth. It seems a little light in colour based on what I've read and the one or two I've had although I understand it's a varied style. 
The sourness was light but the acidic note increased as the beer warmed up. Overall a nicely balanced beer without jumping out at me. 
Then again, as I said, I wasn't at my freshest palate wise at this stage. 
Certainly very enjoyable. 


This swap is fantastic...


----------



## bconnery (13/12/09)

I appear to be the only one posting  
I know I should wait but there isn't really much chance of that until I hit the to be cellared ones...

Voota Pomegranite Lambic
I assume that's what it was as it had a PL on the lid...
Golden colour. The head faded very fast but carbonation was ok. Light fruit brett aroma with a sour note. Thinnish body, but not too light, with a good sour finish that seemed to be more from fruit than Brett. I liked the way the fruit character interracted with the base beer. It dominated to my taste but not in a good way. I poured one glass and when I went to pour the second I had to use a strainer as there where seeds in it 
The sourness was even more pronounced in the second glass. 

Very tasty


----------



## Quintrex (13/12/09)

bconnery said:


> I appear to be the only one posting
> I know I should wait but there isn't really much chance of that until I hit the to be cellared ones...
> 
> Voota Pomegranite Lambic
> ...



I'll get into them soon, hoping to have a special prechristmas dinner this wednesday, where a few will get opened.

Bconnery, any advice on how long to age yours? should I prime them with anything if I want carb? Or should I just let them age(will they carbonate?). Are they drinking well now?

Cheers
Q


----------



## bconnery (13/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> I'll get into them soon, hoping to have a special prechristmas dinner this wednesday, where a few will get opened.
> 
> Bconnery, any advice on how long to age yours? should I prime them with anything if I want carb? Or should I just let them age(will they carbonate?). Are they drinking well now?
> 
> ...



They still lack carbonation. I'd imagine that they won't necessarily carb up super fast but if they don't carb up soon then I guess a reprime might work? Or else a squirt with a carbonator cap or something if you can get access to one.
It has been a good few weeks now since I bottled so it's possible I may have stuffed up the bottling priming wise...
They are drinking well now. This is my first one though so I dont' really know if they'll age well or where they'll be. 
Definitely lambic like a the moment though so...


----------



## kabooby (14/12/09)

Reading these reviews is making me want to start. Had to move house on the weekend. Better get all the beers sorted before I have the other NSW guys beating my door down.

Kabooby :lol:


----------



## pmolou (15/12/09)

just bottling a lambic as we speak which is rather clean but still pretty good, damn i've become such a sour addict after this swap pretty much poured brett and bugs into all my carboys which were aging beers :lol: 

tasted thirstys imperial stout a couple of nights ago and was very impressed especially due to its high alcohol could hardly taste it...

This is one of my first times desribing beers so may not be the best but i'll try

Dark/black with a fading thin off-white head and aromas of dark roasted malts, hints of vinous port-like notes and a subtle berry. Has a very upfront chocolaty roasted flavour with an aftertaste of sweet berrys, the flavours defidently compliment each other and would be a great beer to sit round a fire with friends in winter... Was an extremly rich and enjoyable beer let a mate and family try it and they all enjoyed it aswell... good work thirsty


----------



## Quintrex (17/12/09)

Had a delicious dinner of turkey roast last night and a whole bunch of sour beers.
Only had one swap beer though, to be honest I'd had a bit to drink before this, so don't expect fantastic notes

Kook : Flanders Red

Fizzy, brown-red colour

Well balanced acidity, beautiful vanilla note(from Oak?) that worked really well in it, very present, but not in a bad way.
Really drinkable, good work.

Q

P.S. had your sour orange beer, bconnery, pretty cool. I didn't expect the fruit to be quite so present, kinda like tangy orange sherbet  thanks a lot


----------



## kook (17/12/09)

No oak - just bugs, it was a blend of 18 month and 24 month old FRA's at time of bottling.

BTW - my beer arrived safely, thanks Quintrex!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/12/09)

I'm brewing the base beer for a Berlinerweiss as I type... Its coming in a little over gravity, so I will probably water it back and get me a number of extra litres to bottle..... if the funky beer swap goes into mark II mode, this might be my contribution already on the go !!

Base Beer - 2kg wheat malt, straight. 14L stovetop BIAB batch aiming for 1.030-1.031 (looks like its gonna turn out 1.036-1.040ish)

Blend Beers

2l of DME wort fermented entirely with Orval dregs ... mmm can anyone say horse blanket & pellicle
3L of AG barley wort (from my NO Crush expt) fermented with Wyeast 2470 (pretty much a yeast starter but fermented "simple")
3L of the same AG wort fermented with the juice from the top of a tub of Marrook Farm Biodynamic Yoghurt .. we have the following cultures present
L. acidophilous, Biffidus spp, S. thermophilus, L. Bulgaricus (the best yoghurt I have ever tasted!!)

I will ferment all out separately, then blend them to taste and put the result onto 1-2kg of dried apricots (low sulphur) and let it all play for six or so months.

It'll be interesting thats for sure.

I will be trying a swap beer or two tonight.. either the Fig Lambic or perhaps the Pomegranate one - I shall let my beloved make the choice.

TB


----------



## pmolou (17/12/09)

who's is the bottle marked 7_ has a green cap? sorry if its been covered just wondering

Tried Q's Flanders Red the other night with a mate
smelt quite baryard like with hints of acidity, tasted similar to the smell with a mild acidity and slightly fruity vinegar-like notes which quickly dissapate. Not quite as intense as I'd expected especially comparing to Rodenbach I've tried but none-the less a nice beer that you could drink without your face puckering :icon_cheers: .

I tried Neonmates supersaison immediately after without rinsing our glasses, which proved to be a poor choice as the flavour must have carried over as it tasted exactly the same as Q's Flanders Red <_< so im not really sure what the saison tasted like in the end...

Also Tasted Stuster Flanders Red which was similar but more intense and aggressive than Q's, with a more pronounced acidity which then faded to a quite bitter aftertaste which lingered on the tongue, (which was possibly a little over bitter for a flanders red). It'd be interesting to compare the recipe and fermenatation regime/temperature to see what made it possibly more assertive... Interestingly both Flanders Reds had a nice fluffy head which faded quickly while carbonation lingured for only a few minutes dispite the large "pist" sound at opening the bottles (wonder if bugged beers carbonation fades faster than normal beer as I've noticed with some of my bug beers they carb up fine but seems to dissipate within minutes...) While Neither were quite as intense as a Rodenbach which in my opinion is possibly a little too intense, i still really enjoyed these beers and am inspired to brew one myself... 
Ps. i was just wondering whether these were brewed in Winter or Summer?


----------



## jonw (17/12/09)

pmolou said:


> who's is the bottle marked 7_ has a green cap? sorry if its been covered just wondering



That's my orval-ish thing. Refrigerate now and drink soon! 

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/12/09)

*Voota - Pomegranate Lambic*

Hazy Golden, v'low head faded almost instantly despite pouring from a height, but as BC said already, the carbonation is OK, perhaps a little light.

Very funky and fruity on the nose, distinctly Cantillon like. I am finding it hard to distinguish between the fruit itself and the acid/fruitiness of the fermentation. It does smell very fruity, but doesn't scream pomegranate at me. Phenolics are quite low, I get a little pepper and some aniseed, and some wood or leather thats probably a Brett thing. 

Flavour reflects the smell. Very fruity with the actual fruit and the funk/sour of the beer blending seamlessly. At the "intense" end of funkiness for my palate. Dry, quite bitter but nicely integrated, strongly acid, but not too harsh and puckering. The beer becomes a bit smoother and the elements blend together a bit better as the beer warms up, but its also becoming perhaps a tiny bit soapy.

Weirdly - I poured two glasses, swmbo got the first which poured clearer, I didn't exactly get sludge in mine, but it was cloudier. Swmbo's glass is quite different! Hers is quite a bit clearer and more tawny gold, its distinctly less "funky" with much less of the woody/farmyard type Brett character, less spice and has a quite distinct aroma of apples that mine doesn't have at all.

Good lambic - probably a bit "much" for me, but only because I like a mild rather than intense dose of funk... swmbo's glass was a more enjoyable, but slightly less complex drop.

Thanks Voota

TB


----------



## Stuster (17/12/09)

Interesting, pmolou. I haven't picked my beer as bitter. Will have to look for that when I try another bottle. Like you though, I'm very interested in the comparison and would be good to see where the difference to Q's beer might have come from. I'll post my recipe here now.

Brewed on 27th September last year, to secondary and the bugs on 9th October, then bottled on 28th July this year. Primary was at 18C or so, but in secondary it was on its own. The bugs were second generation from my first batch of Flanders and I think this was more intense than the first batch in terms of funk. The first batch was brewed almost exactly a year earlier so I doubt it was temp related. I'm putting it down to the bugs being used to my place.  

I'd have thought after nearly 15 months that the 23IBUs would have settled down, but I guess it's on the higher side for this beer.


Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 30.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 67.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 42.86 % 
2.25 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 42.86 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.71 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.81 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3.81 % 
0.05 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 0.95 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 23.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #3763)Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Stu's Mash up
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
Stu's Mash up
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Step Add 15.75 L of water at 79.7 C 68.0 C 
5 min Mash out Add 8.08 L of water at 82.2 C 72.0 C


----------



## Quintrex (17/12/09)

pmolou said:


> who's is the bottle marked 7_ has a green cap? sorry if its been covered just wondering
> 
> Tried Q's Flanders Red the other night with a mate
> smelt quite baryard like with hints of acidity, tasted similar to the smell with a mild acidity and slightly fruity vinegar-like notes which quickly dissapate. Not quite as intense as I'd expected especially comparing to Rodenbach I've tried but none-the less a nice beer that you could drink without your face puckering :icon_cheers: .
> ...



Brewed in spring, in hindsight, probably not the best time to brew it, however i think it turned out alright, it's a blend of two batches(for sourness/body) to which morello cherries were added.

I tried your swap beer tonight, had a nice fruitiness with some noticable similarities flavourwise to the flanders red style...
fizzy carbonation, low head. Had a fair bit of fruit character from the brett, however had a fair bit of acetic character, the flavour was nice initially but after a while I could taste an oxidized kinda flavour. I'll save my next stubbie of yours for a while and see how it develops. 
Maybe double check your storage vessel though, with how much acetic character it had, it's usually indicative of exposure to Oxygen.

Cheers for the interesting beer
Q


----------



## pmolou (17/12/09)

i didn't mean it as in its a 'bitter beer' more as in i could taste a bitter aftertaste which differed from Q's Flanders... perhaps it could just be perceived bitterness to my taste aswell, would be interesting to see if other people taste it or its purely just my taste buds

cheers phil

yeah for my beer to have an acetic and oxidised character does make sense as It had quite a bit of headspace and for 6 months (though i thought the pellicle would've stopped this) i'll have to rack my current beer to a smaller vessel perhaps as I've done the same thing again... so thanks for the advice , I'll have to try another one soon


----------



## Quintrex (24/12/09)

Hey NSW guys, 

has kabooby let you have your swaps contributions yet ?  

Has everyone got the right amount of beers etc?

Any reviews yet or is everyone saving the beers for christmas.

I'm thinking I'll take a few over to the in-laws tomorrow.

Cheers and best wishes for X-mas

Q


----------



## neonmeate (24/12/09)

been in nz and will pick mine up from stuster hopefully this arve. might crack a couple for the boxing day test

btw do I owe you money quintrex?


----------



## Quintrex (24/12/09)

neonmeate said:


> been in nz and will pick mine up from stuster hopefully this arve. might crack a couple for the boxing day test
> 
> btw do I owe you money quintrex?



Nope, Kabooby sorted it all from his end, so you'll need to fix him up.

Looking forward to cracking yours NM, will be having a sour beer fest on that day, I think.

BTW does anyone have any advice on making a good gueze? i've been dreaming about the drie fonteinen vintage(?) gueze since I tasted it. 

Cheers
Q


----------



## jonw (24/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> Has kabooby let you have your swaps contributions yet ?
> 
> Has everyone got the right amount of beers etc?
> 
> Any reviews yet or is everyone saving the beers for christmas.



Kabooby, Stuster and exchanged beers last week, so we're all good. I have all the right beers as far as I can tell (although see below!) I've only had a couple of them so far...

*4. Neonmeate - lambicised supersaison*

Pours pale gold with very light carbonation. I didn't get a lot of aroma, but that may just be because I served it a little cold. The Flavour's all about funk, in a crisp easy drinking kind of way rather than being out and out sour, and the carbonation suits it well. It's very dry and crisp, and reminded me of champagne. I couldn't spot that this is nearly 10%, until about 20 minutes later. Fortunately I scored three of these in my case, as the first vanished far too quickly. Thanks Neonmeate, I really enjoyed this one.

*8. Pmolou- 100% Brett C - Vic*

To be honest, I found this one a little bit more challenging. Pours deep copper with very light carbonation (might need a little more time in the bottle, I think) and the nose is immediately fruity and acidic. I couldn't help but think of Branston pickle! I haven't tried a 100% brett before, and I don't think I've tried Brett C at all, so this was a new experience. The flavour follows on from the nose - lots of fruit and "vinegary" sourness, which I'm afraid wasn't really my cup of tea. I think it may have benefitted from higher carbonation. Thanks pmolou, that was an experience!


----------



## kook (25/12/09)

Kabooby - I must apologise. I took your beer along to the WA case swap, so I don't have any tasting notes. I do recall everyone who tried it enjoying it though! It was certainly a tasty beer, with quite restrained funk, but it worked really well on the style.

TB - Tasted your stout today. Impressive. Poured a deep dark black colour with ruby highlights when held to the light. Short tan head. Aroma of coffee, burnt toast, chocolate and big berries in the nose. Perfect mouthfeel for a big stout in my opinion. Nice smooth feel, decent body but still dry in the finish. Some can be too cloying - this was not in any way  Flavour was a good blend of dark chocolate, roast coffee and raspberry coulis. A great dessert beer, but still enough bitterness to keep it balanced and quaffable. Not a lot of acid from mine, but I think the level was perfect for the beer. Cheers!


----------



## neonmeate (26/12/09)

cracked my first funkswap beer of many in front of the criggit...

pmolou's brett c

nice clear copper, with a head that fizzled out to a white ring. definitely in funkytown once you smell it. chickenpoo, baked apple, sweat, burn ointment, orchards. no pineapple. surprisingly sweet in the mouth but acidic too, malt coming through underneath once the acidity dies away. juicy and highly drinkable. some interesting tropical fruit overtones retronasally, not pineapple so much but more papaya or mangosteen? or a really overripe pineapple. no acetic flavours at all. very interesting!

i've thrown some of this into my pedio infected altbier... will add a drop from everyone's beers into it


----------



## Stuster (28/12/09)

I've had a couple more of neonmeate's beers. The lambicised supersaison I'd had before and thought it was delicious. Nice malt notes, very dry with what I was thinking of as some good brett notes. Then over Christmas I had Lindemans Cuvee Rene (yum). And tasting neon's beer again I was struck by the same smell. Those dregs really seem to have given some of the same character there. Lemon peel for me, but my wife said more grapefruit.

Then had a side swap beer from neonmeate, a kriek on a brown ale base with the old ale blend 8%. A really distinctive sour cherry smell (real or juice? I was thinking it might be the Turkish juice.) Anyway, very dry, alcohol well hidden. I didn't really notice any caramel/toffee tastes or smells but the cherry was pretty dominant and pleasant. A really drinkable beer that I was sorry to share.


----------



## neonmeate (29/12/09)

glad you liked those stuster, i can report that the cherries i used were frozen sour cherries from frozberries.com.au, i used 4kg of them in about 17L of beer!

cuvee rene gueuze is great stuff.

i had jon's orvalish thing last night. wow. tasted exACTly like orval. except with a fresher hop aroma - hersbrucker/styrian as for orval i assume? lovely balance of malt, herbal hop resins and leathery funk. did you give the story of this brew in a thread somewhere jonw?


----------



## jonw (29/12/09)

neonmeate said:


> i had jon's orvalish thing last night. wow. tasted exACTly like orval. except with a fresher hop aroma - hersbrucker/styrian as for orval i assume? lovely balance of malt, herbal hop resins and leathery funk. did you give the story of this brew in a thread somewhere jonw?



Glad you enjoyed it. Here's the recipe (which should be exactly as it came from the Jamil show)

Weyermann Pilsner 5.500 kg 78.6 %
Weyermann CaraMunich I 0.850 kg 12.1 %
Sugar - White Sugar/Sucrose 0.650 kg 9.3 %

I used CaraMunich I for this batch as that's all I could get, but I've made this before with CaraMunich II (per Jamil's recipe) with better results. Mashed at 67deg. Sugar added at end of boil. Missed my gravity by a few points on this batch, but you don't notice that too much - should have been around 1.058, but was actually about 1.050.

Variety Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker 5.8 % 60 g 30.5 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.6 % 45 g 9.0 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.6 % 45 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
NZ Styrian Goldings 4.4 % 90 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops Dry-Hopped

Fermented with Wyeast ardennes in primary down to about 1.014, then transferred to secondary with Brett Brux for (in this case) six months until it hit ~1.000. Added the dry hops for a week before bottling.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Quintrex (29/12/09)

Hey JonW

I shared a bottle with Voota the other day and thought it was delicious too. Nice work, brett character was nice and restrained with a nice level of hoppiness.

Neonmeate, I loved the lambic supersaison.... I'll report back once I taste the second stubby but I think I'll definitely brew something like this asap. I'd be in trouble if I had access to lots of that.

and just a question about the extra beer you sent me, the label was a bit disfigured but I think it says maibock de garde. is that right?

It had real complexity, hadn't knowingly tried a decocted beer before, plus the caramelization probably gave extra melanoidins etc... Really interesting beer, thanks for sending it. 
Just one question it had a farmhouse kinda smell, did you use a saison yeast or anything?

Cheers
Q


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/12/09)

oh yeah - more props for Johnw

This stuff is superb mate - I could drink it all day (or at least till I fell down anyway) I like it at least as much as I like Orval... maybe more.

Its a touch sweeter and with a fraction more body than most orvals I have had.. but pretty damn close to one I got once which was "fresh" 

Lovely fruitiness, strawberries, cirtus, maybe a little mango and _gentle_ brett leather/horse/flowers/funk. Dry, but not thin and with a lovely firm balancing bitterness.

... its a reasonable sized call, but I reckon this might well be the best homebrewed beer I have ever had; and in the top 5 or 10 beers I have ever had period.

In the near future I shall definitely be attempting something that I will be pleased with if it is half as good

Astoundingly good work.

Thirsty


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/12/09)

Just to prove to myself that I wasn't over praising Johnw's beer - I have just poured myself an actual Orval that I happened to have in the beer fridge.

It drier, less because of any real mothfeel and more because the Orval is more minerally, quite _noticeably_ minerally after John's beer actually. The brett character is at about the same level, but a little "harsher" somehow because this beer lacks the touch of sweetness and the fruitiness that John's has. Nothing like the citrus and fruit in the Orval as in John's, but the Orval has a spicy peppery and anise character that Johns beer does not have.

I love Orval... I love this Orval --- but I would take Johnw's beer first.

awesome!


----------



## neonmeate (30/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> and just a question about the extra beer you sent me, the label was a bit disfigured but I think it says maibock de garde. is that right?
> 
> It had real complexity, hadn't knowingly tried a decocted beer before, plus the caramelization probably gave extra melanoidins etc... Really interesting beer, thanks for sending it.
> Just one question it had a farmhouse kinda smell, did you use a saison yeast or anything?



yes that's a "maibock-de-garde", tried to get as much colour and flavour out of 100% pils malt as physically possible. yeast was euro ale (WLP011) which perhaps has a bit of mild fruitiness but not much farmhousiness. might be the tettnang, it has a bit of a wet-wood aroma. either that or the whole batch is about to get more "farmhousy"... havent had one for a week or two so will check




interesting to see your recipe jonw, that's more caramunich than i expected. and plenty of hops!! great stuff. the NZ styrian was a nice idea for dryhopping and might have helped give your beer more fruitiness than orval.. or maybe it was the ardennes yeast. i will be making one of these for sure. did you keep a bottle of the pre-brett beer?


----------



## jonw (30/12/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> ... its a reasonable sized call, but I reckon this might well be the best homebrewed beer I have ever had; and in the top 5 or 10 beers I have ever had period.



Wow, praise indeed. Thanks TB. I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's really made my day to get that sort of feedback! You can imagine how much trouble I'm in when I have a keg of this beer in the fridge ;-)



neonmeate said:


> interesting to see your recipe jonw, that's more caramunich than i expected. and plenty of hops!! great stuff. the NZ styrian was a nice idea for dryhopping and might have helped give your beer more fruitiness than orval.. or maybe it was the ardennes yeast. i will be making one of these for sure. did you keep a bottle of the pre-brett beer?



I think it was on the Jamil show that they talked about the hops used for Orval. Apparently they use pellet hops throughout, except for the dry hop which is flowers. I think Jamil's recipe is something like 100g dry hop to a 5 gallon batch (although my memory could well be wrong there), whereas my recipe is for 28L, but a 90g bag seems to do the job. They also had quite a discussion about how long the beer should sit on the hops - apparently one week is the go, which is what I did.

I don't think I've ever had a fresh Orval, as I imagine most of the stuff you get in Australia has sat on a boat for a few months. I recall hearing that the brewery fresh stuff is less funky (purely because it's not as old.) You'd think the dry hop flavour would be fresher too.

I didn't keep any pre-brett samples. It tastes like an ordinary (and not very exciting) Belgian ale out of the fermenter. I probably should just to compare.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## bconnery (3/1/10)

Q's Flanders Red
Slight malt aroma with a hint of vinegar / acidity in the nose, but in a pleasant way. 

Caramelly malt up front which fades nicely into a strong acidy sour note at the end. I don't notice the cherry a lot but that's not a criticism, just an observation, and perhaps I'd need to taste the base beer to know the real difference. 
Body is on the medium to thin side but fits with the beer. 

Whatever the case I really like this beer. The malt and sourness if in balance to my taste at least, which leads towards the sourer end...
Another very good beer in a case of very good beers...


----------



## pmolou (6/1/10)

tryed JonW's orvalish beer the other night and was greeted with a large head which mellowed to a very good looking dense creamy head which left a beautiful Belgian lace... Smelt of hops and definite funk... tasted immediatly of a blend of hops and malt that then was quickly dominated into a smokey horsey brett flavor (i think mines brett might have developed more as i left it out of the fridge when i went away) a very good and highly drinkable offering, not exactly as I remember orval but in the same style... good work :beer:


----------



## pmolou (7/1/10)

kook's Flanders Red_ had a classic aroma similar to Q's and stusters and a very well balanced taste which blended flavours reminiscent of red wine and balsamic, I also picked up some dark malt flavours... this was a very refreshing beer to drink, but if i was too be really picky its possibly a little dark for the style (in appearance not quite a bright red) and might need a little more time for the malts to blend in a little more... but overall very impressive_ how long was this one aged for? have you posted the recipe already?


----------



## kook (7/1/10)

It was a blend of two FRA's varying in age (18+24 months old if I remember right). I'll try and find the recipes and blend percentages over the next few days and post them. It also had another few months (6?) in the bottle.


----------



## Fents (11/1/10)

neonmeate...can i just say a massivebiggups. im not in this swap. in fact i ahte fuunky beers. up until an two hours ago that was. i was just at quintrexs house for a meal and some top beers. your super saison bretts best mate was one of them. 9.5% and i can defianlty say im not typing so good (after ipa's american whetas, Imperial lagers and yours). its true what they say a purposley infected beer should not taste like ana infected beer. top notch neonmeate


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/1/10)

Flanders Red - Think its Kooks (white paper label on lid "Flanders red ale")

Poured a dark amber, nearly the same as the bottle it came out of, clear (nearly completely) but even with a very strong pour, almost no head formed and there seems to be little to no carbonation in the beer.

Smells intriguing - v'light vinegar, perfume (rosewater) and wood.. but not oak really. More like sandlewood or maybe incense? It reminds me a bit of christmas pudding. Fruit, spice, a decent hit of vanilla (could be oak) and some sort of intangible that I can only describe as "like cake"

On tasting - its flat as a tack, just barley enough C02 to give it a little carbolic bite. Its got more acid than it smells like it does, but its lovely and restrained. Its really very spicy. Kind of like a curry but in a non hot way. there's little tantalising hints of cumin, cardamon, safron, turmeric - and the sourness is almost tamarind like. And there is still a hint of bakery in the flavour... its got cookies, or bread, or cake or something like that in it.

The flavours come off the tongue well and fade down to just pleasant acidity - the bitterness int ehfinish is bugging me a little though. Its more like a medicinal/herbal bitterness than a hop bitterness. Kinda like agnostura bitters or quinine. If the other flavours were hanging about being a pain in the arse, I would say that was OK.. but its kind of isolated because the finish is otherwise quite neat. So the bitterness is building up on me a little.

I like this beer a lot. I will have had enough for one sitting by the time I finish the bottle (the bitterness) ... but I will regret that there isn't another bottle to have down the track. Beautifully complex beer that is a real pleasure to drink.

TB


----------



## neonmeate (12/1/10)

thanks fents - all i can say is you should taste some of the other beers in this swap. pretty amazing standard of wildness. 

bconnery's berry lambic - holy shit is this extreme! burning a hole through my gut and singing off nosehairs. reminds me a lot of cantillon beers. great crabapple and nappy and barnyard aroma, like freshly deposited horsepoo. piercing sourness and cheesiness in flavour, with nice strong berry flavour. after your mouth gets accustomed to the acidity you notice more and more. long finish, extremely dry and complex. impressive and fun, although perhaps a bit on the raw side, how old was the lambic?


----------



## neonmeate (12/1/10)

voota's "KLA" kriek
wow beautiful deep red colour and a pink head that fizzles away. aroma is lovely cherries mainly with some homeless man's pants and a hint of oxidation. in the mouth much much milder than bconnery's, tasting mainly of cherries, but a deep, almost bitter, green appleskin sourness rolls out slowly to finish, which fades to reveal some faint maltiness. flavours are very well blended together - much more drinkable and homogenous than bconnery's, but also less complex in a way. really interesting to taste a blend of old lambics after a younger straight lambic. classy stuff!


----------



## bconnery (12/1/10)

neonmeate said:


> thanks fents - all i can say is you should taste some of the other beers in this swap. pretty amazing standard of wildness.
> 
> bconnery's berry lambic - holy shit is this extreme! burning a hole through my gut and singing off nosehairs. reminds me a lot of cantillon beers. great crabapple and nappy and barnyard aroma, like freshly deposited horsepoo. piercing sourness and cheesiness in flavour, with nice strong berry flavour. after your mouth gets accustomed to the acidity you notice more and more. long finish, extremely dry and complex. impressive and fun, although perhaps a bit on the raw side, how old was the lambic?



The beer is now around 15 months old. 
The fruit went in at around 9 months, and the beer was bottled at around 13 months. 
It hasn't been blended or anything, so it is on the raw side. 
Your not the first person who's tried them to make mention of it reminding them of Cantillon which considering they are my favourite lambics makes me feel pretty good. 
Long term I'd love to have some really old ones to blend but for now I'll be happy to consider my first foray into bug territory a success...


----------



## kabooby (18/1/10)

I am about half way through my swap beers now and think all the beers are great. Thanks to everyone for making this happen.

A very happy Kabooby


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/2/10)

I m a patient man and I don't drink a lot, so I am still going on swap number one beers (didn't notice the second coming until it was too late...)

Q's Flanders red

Poured a hazy (but not too bad) Red/Brown into a Chimay goblet @ 7C - Glass was either not properly cleaned, or the beer has no head retention whatsoever. It was very fizzy on the pour, almost like pouring a glass of soda water, but the head lasted no longer than the initial fizz, gone almost immediately. Left it looking a little limp and flat in the glass, even though the beer is quite highly carbonated.

The aromas are all florals, grape and maybe a little stonefruit, with a hint of vinegar, but subtle and woody like a good balsamic. Bit of Brett barnyard stuff, at the leathery/earthy end of the Brett spectrum rather than sweaty and rank. And I don't know if its brett, malt or barrel - but I get what I think is a touch of sandlewood.

Flavours are really well balanced. There's great acid, but restrained with a nice mix of mainly clean lactic and just a little acetic. Woodiness is more prominent and is giving a tannin structure to the beer like a red wine. Bitterness is just enough to balance the malt sweetness and leave it with a clean acid dominated finish that tails off and leaves you looking for another sip.

As the beer warms up (been going for about 15 minutes so far on this glass) it loses a bit of the fruitiness on the nose and the malt comes out more in both the aroma and the palate, this balances the acid a bit more effectively and leaves the beer more "strongly tart' than actually sour. It could be that I am just getting used to the acid level though.. going to pour glass number two now.

Now I'm getting hint of artificial strawberry on the nose, which would be nasty if it was strong, but in the small amount its there is just pushing the general fruitiness level up, A definite shot of vanilla, a bit of ethanol and I might be getting a smidge of general "hoppy" - but I am really reaching for aromas now and am in danger of starting to imagine stuff.

Softer and smoother warm, finishes with a little acid on the edges of the tongue, vanilla down the center and just the right amount of bitterness on the back palate.

I think this beer is top notch and probably the best Flanders red I have tried, although admittedly it isn't a large sample size. Complex but subtle and with excellent balance that makes it very very drinkable.

Thanks Q

TB


PS - my damn stout has been getting less and less sour as time passes. I don't know why or how, but beer I thought was a perfect candidate for a "funky" beer swap is starting to seriously normalise. If you haven't drunk mine yet, do it now or the damn thing wont be funky at all and I will feel like a swap cheat.


----------



## neonmeate (11/2/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> PS - my damn stout has been getting less and less sour as time passes. I don't know why or how, but beer I thought was a perfect candidate for a "funky" beer swap is starting to seriously normalise. If you haven't drunk mine yet, do it now or the damn thing wont be funky at all and I will feel like a swap cheat.



i was wondering why you put drink now on it - i thought it mustve been cause it was going to get too sour, or overcarbed? how is it getting less sour?
(havent been drinking for most of 2010 sadly so ive got an excuse for not having had it yet)


----------



## Quintrex (11/2/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I m a patient man and I don't drink a lot, so I am still going on swap number one beers (didn't notice the second coming until it was too late...)
> 
> 
> PS - my damn stout has been getting less and less sour as time passes. I don't know why or how, but beer I thought was a perfect candidate for a "funky" beer swap is starting to seriously normalise. If you haven't drunk mine yet, do it now or the damn thing wont be funky at all and I will feel like a swap cheat.



Hey TB

Thanks for the review, Stick your name down on the reserves list for the new swap, I'm sure we'll find a way to accomodate anyone keen on the reserves.

I shared your swap beer with some friends recently, i'm so sorry but my memories of the matter are hazy. What I can remember is thinking, damn this is a big ballsy beer . Nicely balanced, just really damn big. Could pick up a little tart/sourness but very subtle. I've still got the stubbie of the unblended sour RIS from you so I'll have a taste of that in a more sober state and I'll do some tasting notes on that.

Do you have a t heory as to why it's getting less funky? conversion of the acids to make esters?


----------



## bconnery (13/2/10)

I posted this in the in the glass thread too, but here's an updated on PMlou's 100% BrettC, for those who got this beer twice like me...

PMLou's 100% BrettC from the sour case swap
2nd bottle, drunk with a little age on it. 

Pineapple and other fruit on the nose, with a hint of sourness. 
Slight sweeet malt flavour with the sour note at the end finishing the mouthfeel. This sour note is retained in the mouth to assist with each flavour. 
Glad I had two bottles as the first was interesting young but is a far superior beer now. 

Nice work!


----------



## Quintrex (15/2/10)

bconnery said:


> I posted this in the in the glass thread too, but here's an updated on PMlou's 100% BrettC, for those who got this beer twice like me...
> 
> PMLou's 100% BrettC from the sour case swap
> 2nd bottle, drunk with a little age on it.
> ...



I recently tried a second bottle of this too, it was a great improvement. Seemed a lot less harsh and balanced now.

I love how these beers can change so much.

Q


----------



## pmolou (15/2/10)

I tried one recently aswell and its a pitty i didn't carb them up higher for the swap, in case there were bottle bombs (didn't want to be responsible for someone losing an eye!)


----------



## neonmeate (20/3/10)

still got one of pmolou's - i might hang on to it for a while. and add the dregs to something.

i've still got heaps of these to get through! had kook's flanders red the other day. lovely lovely beer. warm and malty and slightly toasty with wine-like acid and fruity esters. delicious, balanced and complex stuff. bravo


----------



## neonmeate (7/4/10)

i had one mystery bottle out of this bunch - champagne bottle, no label but a smudged black texta on the cap - no idea whose or what it is! looks and tastes like another flanders red.... and a very good one - is this yours stuster?


----------



## Quintrex (7/4/10)

neonmeate said:


> i had one mystery bottle out of this bunch - champagne bottle, no label but a smudged black texta on the cap - no idea whose or what it is! looks and tastes like another flanders red.... and a very good one - is this yours stuster?


I think Stusters were all labelled, might be Voota's dodgy ass labeling. Did it look like a scrawled KLA or something 

Has anyone had the Kabooby's dark strong yet, I''ve been itching to try it, but have been waiting for the cooler weather... which now seems upon us. Maybe I'll open it this weekend.

I had the pleasure of trying Stusters Old Ale on the weekend, Awesome beer. Really nice. First example of the style I've had though but really liked it.


Cheers

Q


----------



## neonmeate (7/4/10)

hmm thats right i think i remember you saying there was another voota one in there. well, good work, whoever brewed it.

i had kabooby's earlier today as it happens. i was expecting something pretty wild with not one but TWO strains of brett, but it was surprisingly mellow and easy drinkin. some pleasant leathery dryness added to the existing round and rich plum/toffee/date dubbel sort of stuff. classy label too!

after a champagne bottle of each of these i'm settling into wednesday evening in style


----------



## Quintrex (7/4/10)

neonmeate said:


> hmm thats right i think i remember you saying there was another voota one in there. well, good work, whoever brewed it.
> 
> i had kabooby's earlier today as it happens. i was expecting something pretty wild with not one but TWO strains of brett, but it was surprisingly mellow and easy drinkin. some pleasant leathery dryness added to the existing round and rich plum/toffee/date dubbel sort of stuff. classy label too!
> 
> after a champagne bottle of each of these i'm settling into wednesday evening in style



Lucky bastard 

I'm cooking some curries, that's thirsty work.... I brewed 50L of pseudo-gueze aimed at Mariage Parfait on the weekend, here's looking forward to the next swap.

Q


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/4/10)

I shared a bottle of that Belgian Dark the other week - terrific drop. Not too funky as neonmate said, just a bit of moderate brettiness backing up a top notch belgian strong dark.

I am saving that bottle of Stuster's old ale for a special night (or something like that) after having a taste the other weekend I was damn impressed and I want to give the beer the attention it deserves and something nice to eat with it.

Apart from that I think I am all through my 2009 swap beers. It was a pleasure indeed. Well brewed everyone.

TB


----------



## kabooby (25/4/10)

I was surprised how mellow mine came out. Both strains were from white labs vials. They were out of date by a few months but that shouldn't matter with Brett. I have since made starters from dregs of various bottles and added that to other beers I have aging. They have much more complexity. 

Anyway, thanks to everyone who entered this swap. Definitely looking forward to the next one.

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (30/4/10)

Check out the bottle in the first pic on this link  Thanks NM.
Collaborative P-Lambic


----------



## neonmeate (30/4/10)

honoured to be there next to drie fonteinen!
where'd you get drie fonteinen in this country!!?!? i want some


----------

